#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Как развивать ум без Я

## КонстантинХ

Добрый день!

Уточните пожалуйста. 
Очевидно, что необходимо работать над умом в процессе практики, об этом пишут все учителя (осознанность, усилия и т.д.).




> Дхаммавуддхо Тхера. Правильные Мысли также следует взращивать для избежания часто возникающих неблагих мыслей - например мыслей злобы, нанесения вреда, жадности. Правильные Взгляды и Правильные Мысли начинают противодействовать жажде, злобе, неведению - трём порочным корням. Чтобы держать в узде эти три корня, нужно постоянно наблюдать собственные мысли и знать реальные мотивы, которые заложены в основе нашей речи и наших действий.





> Дхаммавуддхо Тхера. Познавая какой-либо чувственный объект, автоматически возникает чувство. До этого момента у нас нет контроля, но, начиная отсюда, мы сами можем решить, как нам реагировать. Именно тут задействуется воля и создаётся камма (намеренное действие).





> Дхаммавуддхо Тхера. 
> Укрощение ума. Нетренированный ум - дикий и неугомонный, похожий на не укрощённого скакуна. Его нужно укротить, прежде чем он будет полезен. Будда сравнивал обычный ум с шестью животными44, связанными вместе и тянущими друг друга в разных направлениях. Их нужно привязать к столбу, чтобы обуздать и приручить45. Точно также мы привязываем наш ум к одному единственному объекту медитации вместо позволения уму устремляться к объектам шести чувств. Со временем он утвердится на объекте медитации. Это единственный метод приручить ум и получить над ним контроль.





> Благородный восьмеричный путь. 
> Правильное усилие.
> 1. Усилие избегать ещё не возникших вредных состояний сознания
> 2. Усилие оставления возникших вредных состояний сознания
> 3. Усилие развития не возникших благих состояний сознания
> 4. Усилие по поддержанию возникших благих состояний сознания
> 
> С этого фактора начинается развитие ума - «очищайте ваш ум» - как гласит третья часть послания Будды. Только тот, кто очищает ум, имеет шанс остановить круговерть существования. 
> Тренировка по очищению ума состоит из Правильного Усилия, Правильной Внимательности, Правильного Сосредоточения. Правильное Усилие четырёхчастно. Это усилие, прилагаемое к:
> ...


Но как это происходит, если нет независимого "Я", хозяина, управляющего? Кто развивает ум? Объясните пожалуйста, если нетрудно.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.07.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Добрый день!
> 
> Уточните пожалуйста. 
> Очевидно, что необходимо работать над умом в процессе практики, об этом пишут все учителя (осознанность, усилия и т.д.).
> 
> Но как это происходит, если нет независимого "Я", хозяина, управляющего? Кто развивает ум? Объясните пожалуйста, если нетрудно.


Шикарный вопрос для начинающего! Давно таких классных не было!
Интересно, как ответят на него последователи тхеравады.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.07.2022)

----------


## Альфред

Вопрос: можете ли вы не иметь свое Я? Которое естественно и изначально  есть у всех. Можете ли не созерцать что-то в себе как Я, не хотеть что-то для себя, для своего Я, для улучшения своего состояния, положения? Можете? Тогда вы уже архаты, полностью осознавшие свою природу и полностью прекратившие 3 основных жизненных потока. Если же не можете, то вопрос темы не имеет смысла. Потому что Я есть у всех изначально и бессознательно.

----------


## Альфред

Весь эволюционный природный естественный процесс направлен на создание Я. Все бессознательные изначальные процессы когда их осознают, осознают их сначала как Я. Я хочу, я могу, я должен. Я не хочу и т.д. И как мое. Мои руки, мои ноги, мои мысли-чувства. И это вот такая изначальная данность. Потому ошибка утверждать изначально, что Я нет. Это ошибка. Изначально неверное утверждение.

----------


## Джозеф

> Весь эволюционный природный естественный процесс направлен на создание Я.


А в своем Палийском Каноне вы это уже нашли?

----------


## Альфред

> А в своем Палийском Каноне вы это уже нашли?


С чем вы не согласны в данном случае?

----------


## Альфред

Есть истина, которая одна, которая не может противоречить себе самой и может быть выражена как угодно. В том числе и в палийском каноне. Или еще где-то, если это истина.

----------


## Джозеф

> С чем вы не согласны в данном случае?


Вы можете на вопрос ответить?

----------


## Альфред

> Вы можете на вопрос ответить?


Могу. Я многое могу. Но такое развитие разговора не может понравиться автору темы. Но спросите конкретнее. И если чего-то нет в палийском каноне, это совсем не значит, что это ложь. Например. Сумма углов любого треугольника равна 180 градусов. Но этого нет в каноне. И что? Это что не истина?

----------


## Альфред

> Вы можете на вопрос ответить?


И я ответил на вопрос автора темы, а не на ваши глупые наезды. Я ему говорю, что так изначально нельзя утверждать. Нет никаких оснований утверждать что "у человека нет никакого Я". Это ошибочное утверждение. Изначально неверное утверждение. Которое не может быть ничем доказано и подкреплено. Тогда как доказательств существования Я хоть пруд пруди.

----------


## Джозеф

> Могу. Я многое могу. Но такое развитие разговора не может понравиться автору темы. Но спросите конкретнее. И если чего-то нет в палийском каноне, это совсем не значит, что это ложь. Например. Сумма углов любого треугольника равна 180 градусов. Но этого нет в каноне. И что? Это что не истина?


Я вам простейшие вопросы задаю, но вы на них почему-то не отвечаете. В Палийском Каноне утверждается про нескольких Будд далекого прошлого, которые были на земле и учили людей за миллионы лет до рождения Шакьямуни. Так где вы в Палийском Каноне разглядели "эволюционный природный естественный процесс"?

----------


## Альфред

> Но как это происходит, если нет независимого "Я", хозяина, управляющего? Кто развивает ум? Объясните пожалуйста, если нетрудно.


С точки зрения к примеру Нагасены, буддийского монаха, который наставлял царя Милинду, Я или "ведагу", то есть "мудрец" -  это излишнее умственное измышление, которое можно не создавать. Потому что для него в природе нет необходимой причины.  При анализе того, как все происходит на самом деле. И человек ничего не теряет в восприятии мира, но наоборот приобретает, если освобождается от лишних измышлений. Но этот процесс должен быть осознанным. Просто так человек полон всяких заблуждений. И неправильно говорить что он может просто так не иметь Я.

----------


## Альфред

И надо понимать что наше Я и то, что под этим подразумевается в том же палийскоиюм каноне, это не одно и то же.

Объясните разницу, обращаюсь к знатокам палийских терминов, между "атта", "ахам" и "асми". В чем разница? Хотя все эти три слова переводятся как "Я" и "я есть". В западных переводах.

----------


## Альфред

> Я вам простейшие вопросы задаю, но вы на них почему-то не отвечаете.


Я в этой теме свой вопрос задал раньше. Но вы на него не ответили. Можете ли вы не иметь свое Я? Кажется ведь совсем простым вопросом. Ответьте.

----------


## Павел Б

> Но как это происходит, если нет независимого "Я", хозяина, управляющего? Кто развивает ум? Объясните пожалуйста, если нетрудно.


Это происходит так, что если нет независимого "Я", хозяином и управляющим является *зависимое* "Я".

Используйте для работы над умом то, что у вас есть сейчас - зависимую совокупность обусловленных-временных-преходящих-иллюзорных-фантомных феноменов, которые вы сейчас называете своим "Я".

----------

КонстантинХ (16.07.2022)

----------


## Джозеф

> Я в этой теме свой вопрос задал раньше. Но вы на него не ответили. Можете ли вы не иметь свое Я? Кажется ведь совсем простым вопросом. Ответьте.


Мне вы раньше ничего не задавали.

----------


## Альфред

> Мне вы раньше ничего не задавали.


Тем не менее, вы отвечаете на мой вопрос. Что у вас есть Я. Раз именно вам никаких вопросов не задавали, как вы говорите. А теперь поразмыслите дальше, можете ли вы не иметь Я?

----------


## Джозеф

> Тем не менее, вы отвечаете на мой вопрос. Что у вас есть Я. Раз именно вам никаких вопросов не задавали, как вы говорите. А теперь поразмыслите дальше, можете ли вы не иметь Я?


Я не собираюсь отвечать на ваши вопросы, т.к. вы не ответили на мои.

----------


## Альфред

> Кто развивает ум?


Одни состояния ума развивают другие состояния ума. Если вас это все еще интересует. Те состояния ума, которые могут стать наблюдаемыми - вот их можно уже развивать и за ними можно наблюдать. 

Физиологически, есть более сложные отделы мозга. И есть более простые. Так вот более сложные отделы наблюдают за более простыми и контролируют их. Причем так происходит изначально. Но тоько со временем мы это понимаем. Если начинаем это изучать.

----------

КонстантинХ (16.07.2022)

----------


## Альфред

> Я не собираюсь отвечать на ваши вопросы, т.к. вы не ответили на мои.


Вы ответили на один мой вопрос и я предлагаю не останавливаться на достигнутом.

----------


## Альфред

Нельзя отрицать Субъект даже просто с логической точки зрения. Просто потому что тот кто отрицает - он субъективно существует при этом. Сам отрицающий существует субъективно, как Я. При этом не важно что он отрицает. Он есть, как субъект.

----------


## Альфред

> В индуизме высший Атман неизреченный и не двойственный, но посредством своего личного атмана можно приобщиться к высшему.


Атман един. Не может быть двух.
И если это так, то что такое Атман? Субъект или объект?

----------


## Крымский

> Атман един. Не может быть двух.
> И если это так, то что такое Атман? Субъект или объект?


В индуизме есть личный атман и высший Атман, гуглите.

----------


## Павел Б

> Что значит быть "настоящим буддистом"?


Это значит:
Исследовать и принять Четыре Благородные Истины.
Принять Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях.
Следовать Восьмеричному Пути.

----------


## Альфред

> Нет конца у процесса в классической философии, субъект не вечен и может быть объектом наблюдения, это не Атман.


Да. Именно так. нет конца заблуждениям. И то, что мы считали своим Я, своим Субъектом или вот Атманом - это, если человек растет, становится уже наблюдаемым и значит уже не-Атманом. 

кто-то считает свои глаза самим собой. Но это реально не так. Они зависимы от ума. Как для того что само собой видится, так и для сознательного взгляда - нужен УМ. Следовательно, глаза нельзя считать собой. А чем? Инструментами познания. И рецепторами восприятия.  

Так же и во всем остальном.

----------


## Альфред

> В индуизме есть личный атман и высший Атман, гуглите.


я сегодня утром об этом говорю. Причем говорю вам: 




> А так и было, тут вы правы. Есть классическая Атма Упанишада. Там есть три вида Атмана (Я). И только последний, третий вид Будда принимал. И этот третий вид тождественен с его несозданным, нерожденным ... Уже писал про это с подробным анализом раньше:
> 
> ....
> 
> Вот тут весь спор браминов с Буддой. Если хотите понять суть этого спора - вот он. Брамины говорили, что первые два вида Атмана - это тоже Я. Тогда как буддисты и Будда первый вид, тело просто не ставили ни во что. А второй вид называли скандхами. Это отдельная тема для разговора, но скандхи - это не-Атман с точки зрения Будды.

----------


## Альфред

потому, чтоб понять меня, если у вас есть такое намерение в принципе, стоит прочесть, что я говорил выше. Там цитаты и конкретные сведения. По теме. Если она вас интересует, в принципе.

----------


## Павел Б

> кто-то считает свои глаза самим собой. Но это реально не так. Они зависимы от ума. Как для того что само собой видится, так и для сознательного взгляда нужен УМ. Следовательно, глаза нельзя считать собой. А чем? Инструментами познания. И рецепторами восприятия.  
> 
> .


 :Smilie:  
Ну так, глаза - морфологически - это выросты головного мозга.

Глаза - это и есть мозг. Или "ум", в представлении многих.
 :Wink:

----------


## Крымский

> я сегодня утром об этом говорю. Причем говорю вам:


Тогда скажите это себе, а не мне, и поймите уже наконец, 
что в индуизме есть личный атман и высший Атман, и буддизм через анатту отсекает известный в индуизме путь и предлагает свой, новый  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

> я сегодня утром об этом говорю. Причем говорю вам:


И уже не первый раз я вам говорю:
Вы изобретаете свой, конспирологический буддизм.
Который не является Дхармичеким Буддизмом Будды Шакьямуни.

Вы выискиваете двусмысленности, недосказанности и придумываете неска́занности в переводах переводов записей воспоминаний слушателей Будды - и конструируете свой Атманизм.

Дело ваше, никто не может вам запретить.

Но Буддизм к вашей атманической конструкции не имеет отношения.
------------------
Даже уже одно только то, что вы с лёгкостью посылаете лесом 99% буддистов - ясный признак тоталитарной деструктивной секты.
"Атманический девадаттизм". Уже было, итоги известны.

----------


## Альфред

> И уже не первый раз я вам говорю:
> Вы изобретаете свой, конспирологический буддизм.
> .


Сделайте утверждение. Ваше утверждение. А только критика моего, это полностью зависимая от меня позиция. И никто не может понять, а что есть у вас кроме критики других? И что вы будете делать без других. Если сами не хотите учиться.

----------


## Альфред

> Тогда скажите это себе, а не мне, и поймите уже наконец, 
> что в индуизме есть личный атман и высший Атман, и буддизм через анатту отсекает известный в индуизме путь и предлагает свой, новый


Вы не читали то, что я написал выше. Отрицаете просто так.

И тут ясно, что вам наплевать как на все виды Атмана так и на буддизм вообще. Вас интересует только вы сам. Ваша САМОСТЬ. Эгоизм.

----------


## Альфред

> Это значит:
> Исследовать и принять Четыре Благородные Истины.
> Принять Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях.
> Следовать Восьмеричному Пути.


И что, вы этому следуете? Будды видят.

----------


## Павел Б

> Сделайте утверждение. Ваше утверждение. А только критика моего, это полностью зависимая от меня позиция. И никто не может понять, а что есть у вас кроме критики других? И что вы будете делать без других. Если сами не хотите учиться.


Вы невнимательны.
Я сделал утверждение в сообщении #224.

----------


## Павел Б

> И что, вы этому следуете? Будды видят.


И да, я этому следую. Будды видят.

----------


## Альфред

> Конечно может, как отрицание ложного утверждения, например. Что мы и видим в ранних буддийских текстах.


Кстати, частица "а" или "ан" указывает на отсутствие. А не отрицает что-то. Потому ан-атман или ан-атта буквально это "отсутствие атмана' но не его отрицание. Указание на то, что в этом нет Атмана. Но не отрицание того, что кто-то неверно думает, что он там есть.

----------


## Альфред

Тогда как отрицание обозначает, как я понял частица "ни" или на санскрите "нир". Прекращение чего-то через отрицание и отказ. "Ниродха", есть такое слово. Или сама нирвана. Или "Нирманокайя" в позднем буддизме. Одно из 3-х тел Будды. Переводится как "нир" - отказ или отрицание. "Мано" - умственная эгоистическая самость. Кайя - кармические накопления. Что в обычном смысле есть "тело". Но что такое тело? Это и есть кармические накопления прошлого. Карма кончается и тела нет.

----------


## Альфред

Таким образом Нирманокайя, тело Будды в котором он продолжает жить после прекращения скандх. Которые в палийском каноне тоже кайя. Есть ведана-кайя, санна-кайя...

----------


## Альфред

> И да, я этому следую. Будды видят.


Я б на вашем месте так не говорил. Потому я не на вашем месте. Знаю, что они есть и что они видят.

----------


## Павел Б

И остаётся только надеяться, что Константин уже понял - как, и уже развивает...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Крымский

> Кстати, частица "а" или "ан" указывает на отсутствие. А не отрицает что-то. Потому ан-атман или ан-атта буквально это "отсутствие атмана' но не его отрицание. Указание на то, что в этом нет Атмана. Но не отрицание того, что кто-то неверно думает, что он там есть.


Вы зачем это уточняете? Отрицание утверждений в известном диалоге, вы и этого не видите, что ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Вы не читали то, что я написал выше.


В смысле? Это вы не читали, видимо, что сами написали  :Smilie: 
Потому что сами пишете, что в индуизме есть атман и Атман, и тут же это отрицаете.
Так нельзя, вас штормит.




> И тут ясно, что вам наплевать как на все виды Атмана так и на буддизм вообще. Вас интересует только вы сам. Ваша САМОСТЬ. Эгоизм.


Оставить на вас жалобу и попросить вам бан?

----------


## Альфред

> И тут ясно, что вам наплевать как на все виды Атмана так и на буддизм вообще. Вас интересует только вы сам. Ваша САМОСТЬ. Эгоизм.





> Оставить на вас жалобу и попросить вам бан?


Позвольте полюбопытствовать, на что именно вы собираетесь жаловаться?) на кого это понятно. А вот на что, не ясно. Что у вас есть кроме вашей САМОСТИ и эгоизма? Которую оскорбляет твердое и поверьте обоснованное нежелание ей потакать. В данном случае. 

С такой точки зрения, это мне надо жаловаться. Что десятилетиями приходится говорить с такими как вы. Упертыми эгоистами, на пару лет максимум соизволившими поговорить на эти темы. Потом обычно вы уходите не оборачиваясь и  забываете, что вообще говорили на такие темы. Но я не жалуюсь. Привык(

Потому, это пробный камень для вас. Готовы ли вы рассмотреть свою самость с точки зрения буддийской философии. Может не совсем приятно, но очень полезно.

----------


## Альфред

> Вы зачем это уточняете? Отрицание утверждений в известном диалоге, вы и этого не видите, что ли?


Чтоб вы знали такие вещи. Для вашего блага уточняю. Может эта беседа оставит если не след от нее, то по крайней мере желание это прояснить для себя лучше и самостоятельно.

----------


## Крымский

> С такой точки зрения, это мне надо жаловаться.


Пожаловался, ждем решения администрации  :Smilie:

----------


## Альфред

И мы тут не вдвоем. И даже не втроем. Люди читают и делают их выводы.

----------


## Альфред

И это. Господа-товарищи. Бхиккху* и бхиккхуни! Участвуйте в этом разговоре. Для вас пишу. Он исключительно носит буддийский характер. Но если интересно только Крымским и Павлам победить меня в споре, игнорируя сам предмет разговора, то я пожалуй и сам займусь чем-то другим.
-------
* апд. "бхиккхаве" будет во множественном числе все-таки. поспешил)

----------


## Альфред

Справедливости ради. Я уже закрыл глаза на ваши долгие высказывания своего какого-то личного мнения. Но тут неожиданно. О истина!  --> 




> Ну, "примерно-то" вы периодически выдаёте описание вашего Атмана. 
> Вот, например, из свежего:
> "У вас не хватает знаний, а у меня авторитета чтоб вы мне поверили. И начали вдумываться в то, что я вам говорю. Выход только тогда самим все это изучать. И я просто показываю как просто это сделать. Обдумав суть цепи: рецептор (глаза-уши) - рассудок (первичные области мозга) - вторичные высшие отделы Коры. Что тут не ясного? выше Коры нет ничего в этой цепи. Кора и есть *Субъект* в этой цепи. который уже ничем в этой цепи не контролируется и не наблюдается."
> 
> И по поводу этой вашей цитаты - мне есть сказать следующее:
> Если рассматривать цепь: попадающий в глаз свет/цвет -  мутная картинка на поверхности сетчатки глаза - электронный фотоэффект в палочках/колбочках - передача электрического заряда по аксонам/дендритам нейронов - поступление этих зарядов в зрительные поля коры головного мозга - .... - чёткая и красочная картинка в моём сознании, 
> 
> То между прибытием электрических зарядов в зрительные области коры моего мозга и чёткой-красочной картинкой в моём сознании (эта картинка, кстати, на 90% не совпадает с картинкой на поверхности сетчатки глаза и эти 90% берутся из мозгового хранилища графических образов) - находится неизвестное никому *Нечто*.
> Мы совсем недавно касались этой проблемы. Так называемая Хард проблема.
> ...


Буддизм говорит о ЖАЖДЕ. Буддизм говорит о личной жажде и об индриях. То есть, о личной заинтересованности в том, что видят глаза, что слышат уши. Для чего? Чтоб удовлетворить жажду чувственных переживаний приятного (сукха-ведана). Так вот, это и есть временный жаждущий субъект или малое "я". Где оно физиологически? В этой вашей схеме? Оно в *запросе* Коры головного мозга, которое она запрашивает у глаз, у ушей и у всех передаточных звеньев от глаз и ушей к этой Коре. 

Есть простая зрительная информация. есть простая слуховая информация. Но вот ЗАПРОС Коры головного мозга (по-буддийски, это буквально "маноси-кара" или "сила ума") этот ЗАПРОС есть что? Это индрии глаза, индрии уха ...  Сознательное сосредоточение. Зачем? Чтоб получить максимальное удовлетворение своей психической жажды. Это с одной стороны. 

Но есть другая сторона. То, что называется "психической защитой" сейчас. А именно сознательное вытеснение неприятной болезненной информации. Сознательное отрицание этой информации. Или просто перенос на других то что тревожит и беспокоит. Или проецирование ... если все это сказать уже современным языком. Но суть та же. Кора мозга, лобные части больших полушарий отказываются страдать. И вытесняют, проецируют, отрицают 

... Это внешний взгляд на это все. Научный взгляд. Но ведь мы в этом живем СУБЪЕКТИВНО! Страдание не может быть только объектом. Это субъективное переживание.  

как видите, буддизм еще может очень и очень много дать. Если относиться к нему без предубеждений.

----------


## Альфред

И вот, если продолжить предыдущее сообщение, правильные запросы или правильное направление ума рождают правильные состояния (кусала дхарма), тогда как неправильные запросы или неправильные направления ума (неправильное сосредоточение на неправильных объектах) - это всё порождает неправильные состояния (а-кусала дхарма). 

И что есть неправильное направление ума или неправильное сосредоточение? Я имею в виду буддийские представления этого всего? Что значит неправильно сосредоточиваться с буддийской точки зрения? Это значит, направлять внимание на всё то, что содержит Каму, Бхаву и Авиджу. Чувственность (похоть), Самосохранение (в этом смысле бхава)и Невежество. Это с точки зрения буддизма неправильное сосредоточение. С точки зрения буддийской практики. Это не ведет с точки зрения буддизма к освобождению от зависимости бессознательных перевоплощений в Сансаре. 

Видите, насколько всё непросто и как истинный буддизм реально противоречит всем нашим обычным желаниям и мечтам? Но это надо знать. Чтобы просто задуматься, а почему именно Будда так говорил? Он что, хотел принести вред людям? Он что хотел навредить людям? Нет. Значит, есть же тут некий скрытый смысл? Почему именно Будда говорил, что неправильное сосредоточение ведет к страданию? А он это говорил.

----------


## КонстантинХ

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> 
> В условном смысле, личность есть. См. по этому поводу Бхара сутту:
> 
> https://accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka....022.than.html
> 
> и Аттакари сутту:
> ...


Спасибо!
Да, я понимаю, что личность есть в условном смысле. Но учителя пишут: 
"*Буддадаса Бхиккху* 
В-третьих, нужно знать, что *мы можем контролировать ум*, контролируя ведану таким же образом, как физическое тело контролируется дыханием. Затем, правильно управляя соответствующими чувствами, *мы сможем управлять умом*...
...*Несмотря на необходимость использовать личные местоимения и другие лингвистические обозначения для описания личной или намеренной активности, фактом остаётся то, что «совершающим действие», «медитирующим», «познающим» является ум, но никак не «я», «он», «личность», «персона»."
*
"*Аджан Брам*
Наставления о безличности.
...Годы назад я давал метафору «неуправляемого автобуса». Вы будто едите сквозь жизнь в автобусе и испытываете приятный и неприятный опыт. Вы думаете, что это вы виноваты; или вы думаете, что виноват водитель. «Почему водитель не едет по приятным местам и не остается там надолго? Почему он всегда едет там, где неприятная территория и остается надолго там?» Вы хотите наконец найти того, кто контролирует это путешествие, которое называется «моя жизнь». Почему так происходит, что вы переживаете столько боли и страданий? Вы хотите понять, где же водитель, водитель этих пяти совокупностей: тела, чувства, восприятия, ментальности и сознания, – водитель вас. После того, как вы много медитировали и слушали Дхамму, вы, наконец, поднимаетесь туда, где находится сидение *водителя, и оказывается, что оно пустое!*
Это сперва шокирует вас, но, в то же время, это такое облегчение, когда вы знаете, что винить некого. 
Сколько людей обвиняют кого-то, когда страдают? Они обвиняют Бога, или своих родителей, или правительство, или погоду, или какие-то свои болезни, и как последнее прибежище, если они не могут найти никого другого, они обвиняют себя. Это глупость. Винить некого! *Посмотрите вовнутрь и увидьте, что он пустой, «неуправляемый автобус».* Когда вы видите безличность, вы видите, что некого винить, – это анатта. В результате вы возвращаетесь на своё место и просто наслаждаетесь путешествием. *Если это неуправляемый автобус, что ещё вы можете сделать? Вы сидите на своем месте, когда едите через приятный опыт – «просто приятный опыт, вот и всё».* Вы едите через болезненный опыт – «просто болезненный опыт, вот и всё». Это просто неуправляемый автобус..."

Как же происходит управление умом, если нет "медитирующего", "водителя"? Как планируются и реализуются действия?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Да, я понимаю, что личность есть в условном смысле. Но учителя пишут:


Я больше доверяю Аттакари сутте. А то учителя разное пишут:

https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/anatta.htm

----------

КонстантинХ (21.07.2022), Крымский (21.07.2022)

----------


## КонстантинХ

> Это происходит так, что если нет независимого "Я", хозяином и управляющим является *зависимое* "Я".
> 
> Используйте для работы над умом то, что у вас есть сейчас - зависимую совокупность обусловленных-временных-преходящих-иллюзорных-фантомных феноменов, которые вы сейчас называете своим "Я".





> Альфред 
> Одни состояния ума развивают другие состояния ума. Если вас это все еще интересует. Те состояния ума, которые могут стать наблюдаемыми - вот их можно уже развивать и за ними можно наблюдать.
> 
> Физиологически, есть более сложные отделы мозга. И есть более простые. Так вот более сложные отделы наблюдают за более простыми и контролируют их. Причем так происходит изначально. Но тоько со временем мы это понимаем. Если начинаем это изучать.


Ок, вроде понял. 

Грубо говоря, можно сказать так. 
Скандхи (дхаммы, феномены, состояния ума) могут порождать (обуславливать, развивать) другие скандхи (дхаммы, феномены, состояния ума). Это можно назвать "Дхаммы развивают "ум" (другие дхаммы), или работают над "умом" (другими дхаммами). Как это происходит, не особо важно, Будда не акцентировал на этом внимание, главное, что появляется понимание, как действовать. Чувство "Я" тут особо не нужно, есть знание, делается осознанность, делаются усилия, это процесс. 



> Валпола Рахула 
> "Внимательность или осознавание не значит, что вы должны думать и осознавать "я делаю это" или "я делаю то". Нет. Как раз наоборот. Когда вы думаете "я делаю это", вы становитесь самосознающим и тогда вы не живете в действии, но живете в идее "я есмь", и следовательно, ваши труды пропали даром. Вы должны полностью забыть и утратить себя в том, что вы делаете. Когда говорящий осознает себя и думает: "Я обращаюсь к слушателям", его речь потревожена, а ход мыслей нарушен. Но когда он забывает себя в своей речи, в своем предмете, он на высоте, он хорошо говорит и ясно излагает...
> ...Здесь вы также не должны личностно смотреть на это как на "мое чувство" или "мое ощущение", но объективно смотреть на это лишь как на "чувство" или "ощущение". Вы снова должны забыть ложную идею "я"


И можно развить эту мысль. 
Со временем неблагие скандхи (дхаммы, феномены, состояния ума) отсекаются, благие наоборот, появляются все чаще. Далее скандхи "понимают", что они только скандхи (дхаммы). Исчезает чувство "Я есть". Отсекаются еще неблагие скандхи (дхаммы) привязанности. И затем к благим скандхам (дхаммам) прибавляется дхамма ниббана. Результат (ниббана с остатком) достигнут.  :Smilie:

----------


## Альфред

> Я больше доверяю Аттакари сутте. А то учителя разное пишут:
> 
> https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/anatta.htm


А что доказывает Аттакара сутта? Там брамин говорит, что не верит, что есть свое собственное действие. Атта кара. Будда ему доказывает, что это не так. как я понял смыл этого текста. Или нет? 




> И тогда некий брахман подошёл к Благословенному и обменялся с ним вежливыми приветствиями. После обмена вежливыми приветствиями и любезностями он сел рядом и сказал Благословенному:
> «Мастер Готама, я придерживаюсь такой точки зрения, такого воззрения: «Нет способности действовать самому. Нет способности действовать [и] у других»1.  ‘natthi attakāro, natthi parakāro’”
> «Брахман, я никогда не видел и не слышал, чтобы кто-либо придерживался такой точки зрения, такого воззрения. Ведь как может тот, кто сам пришёл и сам уйдёт, утверждать: «Нет способности действовать самому. Нет способности действовать [и] у других»?
> (1) Как ты думаешь, брахман? Существует ли элемент побуждения?»
> «Да, почтенный».
> «Когда существует элемент побуждения, можно ли увидеть, что существа начинают деятельность?»
> «Да, почтенный».
> «Когда можно увидеть, что существа начинают деятельность, поскольку существует элемент побуждения, то это у существ [и] является способностью действовать самому. Это [же] является способностью действовать [и] у других [существ].
> 
> https://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Ca...a-sutta-sv.htm


такой перевод, какой есть. Но смысл немного не точно передан. Брамин стоит на точке зрения, что не существуют личных действий из своего Я. То есть те, которые исходят из Я. Будда у него спрашивает: существует ли инициатива в существах? В оригинале: ārabbhadhātū**. Можем ли мы проявлять инициативу? Брамин говорит, да можем. Будда тогда говорит, а раз есть инициатива, то можем ли мы наблюдать как существа её проявляют? "Начинают действия", как правильно тут переведено. Брамин говорит: да можем. Будда говорит, ну вот, это и есть "атта кара" или действие Я, если совсем уж буквально перевести.
-----------------
**ārabbha
https://dictionary.sutta.org/browse/ā/ārabbha/

----------


## Альфред

Но это вовсе не доказывает то, что истинное Я можно познать. Или даже сказать, что это такое.

----------


## Альфред

Автор пришел, кстати 




> Ок, вроде понял. 
> 
> Грубо говоря, можно сказать так. 
> Скандхи (дхаммы, феномены, состояния ума) могут порождать (обуславливать, развивать) другие скандхи (дхаммы, феномены, состояния ума). Это можно назвать "Дхаммы развивают "ум" (другие дхаммы), или работают над "умом" (другими дхаммами). Как это происходит, не особо важно, Будда не акцентировал на этом внимание, главное, что появляется понимание, как действовать. Чувство "Я" тут особо не нужно, есть знание, делается осознанность, делаются усилия, это процесс.


Тем не менее, дхаммы существуют для Ума. Смотрите первоисточники. Тогда как Ум все мы считаем своим Я. Ум в патичча самуппада одно из аятан. Вместе с глазами и ушами. Для глаза есть форма, для уха - звук, а для ума - дхамма. Но в процессе практики ум очищается от себялюбия, от себеслужения, от всех "себя". И первое из тел Будды в позднем буддизме это Нирманокайя. Или тело, в котором отрицается эгоистический свой собственный ум.  

Конечный итог всех рассуждений должен быть таким: "саббэ дхамма анатта" - "все дхаммы - это не Атман". То есть, всякая дхамма, какая бы она ни была - это не Атман. А дхаммы есть самые разные. Санкхары - это дхамма. Даже сама нирвана это дхамма. Но все дхаммы, какие бы  они ни были - это не Атман. Потому что Атман не познаваем, не определяем, не выразим, не...не ... не... Так что такое Атман? ничего, правильно. ничего определяемого, ничего познаваемого, ничего ощущаемого. Потому что это не его функция. Его функция только ощущать, а не быть ощущаемым. И тем более, он не может быть познаваемым.

----------


## Ассаджи

> А что доказывает Аттакара сутта? Там брамин говорит, что не верит, что есть свое собственное действие. Атта кара. Будда ему доказывает, что это не так. как я понял смысл этого текста. Или нет?


В оригинале употребляется слово "атта-кааро". Досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи переводит это как "self-initiative" (собственная инициатива), и непонятно, как это в русском пересказе превратилось в "способность действовать самому".

В переводе Низамиса это слово переведено буквально как "self-doer":

https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....038.niza.html

То есть речь идёт о том, кто действует по своей воле. Будда приводит брамину наглядный пример - ведь брамин пришёл к Будде по своей воле и уйдет по своей воле.

"Действие" на пали будет скорее "камма".

----------


## Альфред

> В оригинале употребляется слово "атта-кааро". Досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи переводит это как "self-initiative" (собственная инициатива), и непонятно, как это в русском пересказе превратилось в "способность действовать самому".
> 
> В переводе Низамиса это слово переведено буквально как "self-doer":
> 
> https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....038.niza.html
> 
> То есть речь идёт о том, кто действует по своей воле. Будда приводит брамину наглядный пример - ведь брамин пришёл к Будде по своей воле и уйдет по своей воле.
> 
> "Действие" на пали будет скорее "камма".


Ну, не важно. Незначительные детали. Саму суть мы поняли, похоже, одинаково. 
Но корень "кр" во всех словах, в том числе и санскритских, означает действие, если уж быть точным. Санкхара, карма, маносикара ... и т.д.

----------


## Альфред

> Я больше доверяю Аттакари сутте. А то учителя разное пишут:
> 
> https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/anatta.htm


оттуда начало: 




> Одним из первых камней преткновения, с которым сталкиваются западные люди, когда знакомятся с буддизмом, является учение «анатта» (anatta [1]), часто переводимое как отсутствие «Я» (нет "Я" [2]). Это учение является камнем преткновения по двум причинам. Во-первых, идея отсутствия «Я» плохо согласуется с другими буддийскими учениями, например, с учением о камме и перерождении, – если нет «Я», то что же тогда пожинает плоды кармы и претерпевает перерождения? Во-вторых, это плохо согласуется с нашими иудео-христианскими истоками, которые предполагают существование бессмертной души или «Я», как основной предпосылки духовности – если «Я» не существует, то в чем же тогда цель духовной жизни?


Я вспоминаю, сколько эту статью обсуждали на разных площадках. Для кого-то это был удар, вышибающий полностью почву из под ног. Но суть очень проста. Когда Будда говорит про не-атман, или анатту, он говорит что Я нет ВО ВСЕХ ВНЕШНИХ ПРЕДМЕТАХ. Если с такой точки зрения на это смотреть - это все ставит на свои места. Надо только бесстрашно и решительно определиться с тем, а что такое внешние предметы? Вот что это такое? вот стена или гора. Это внешний предмет? да. А глаз, который на неё смотрит? А рука, которая её ощущает - это внешние предметы или нет? А умозаключение, которое делает рассудок, что это стена, это гора - это внешнее или внутреннее? Это Я или не-Я ..

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну, не важно. Незначительные детали. Саму суть мы поняли, похоже, одинаково. 
> Но корень "кр" во всех словах, в том числе и санскритских, означает действие, если уж быть точным. Санкхара, карма, маносикара ... и т.д.


"Кааро" буквально означает "действующий". 

https://cpd.uni-koeln.de/search?article_id=27146

"Действие" на пали будет "камма". Во времена Будды санскрита ещё не существовало. 

И если уж быть точным,  "санкхара" - слово с совершенно другим корнем.

----------


## Альфред

> "Кааро" буквально означает "действующий". 
> 
> https://cpd.uni-koeln.de/search?article_id=27146
> 
> "Действие" на пали будет "камма". Во времена Будды санскрита ещё не существовало. 
> 
> И если уж быть точным,  "санкхара" - слово с совершенно другим корнем.


Не важны детали, а важна сама суть. Брамин в этой беседе стоит на позиции именно нынешних "буддистов". Что Я нету именно в том смысле, что нет того, кто действует. По своему решению, по своему намерению начинает действие. Что всё, мол, само собой происходит. Именно в том смысле, что изначально нет никакого Я. А не в процессе практики путем прекращения всех иллюзий мы можем прекратить и Я... Потому Будда и говорит, нет. Раз есть инициатива, то есть и начало действия. Понимаете? Но надо читать множество других сутт в оригинале, чтоб понять точку зрения Будды. Почему существа вообще действуют, почему проявляют инициативу, и могут ли они (мы все) не действовать? вот в начале этой темы спрашиваю: можем ли мы не иметь Я? то есть не действовать? ... Но, а следующий термин там, "пара-каро" parakāro, это что значит? Встречается во многих других текстах.

----------


## Ассаджи

> а следующий термин там, "пара-каро" parakāro, это что значит? Встречается во многих других текстах.


Буквально "другой действующий", то есть некто другой, действующий по своей воле.

----------


## Альфред

> Буквально "другой действующий", то есть некто другой, действующий по своей воле.


Не совсем так. "Пара" всегда означает превосходную степень, в смысле "за пределами" того о чем идет речь вот сейчас. Есть просто нирвана, а есть Паранирвана, в смысле сверхнирвана. Так же и тут, есть аттакара, действующий на основе Я, а есть паракара, действующий уже вообще повсюду, без ограничений Я. Или поверх своего личного Я. Именно это собеседник Будды и отрицает в тексте, который мы обсуждаем. Что нет ни своего действия, на основе Я, и нет выхода за пределы этого и действия уже повсюду. Будда же это всегда во всех случаях решительно не приемлет. Есть свои действия, но при этом есть и способ понять, что они исходят из невежества. Как и всякая активность вообще. Потому, есть способ прекратить активность путем прекращения невежества и погрузиться в Ниббану. Это точка зрения раннего буддизма. Первый поворот колеса, как я это понимаю. 

Есть аналогичная по сути сутта "Четана сутта": Намерение
АН 4.171 https://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Ca...a-sutta-sv.htm

И вот там говорится о четырех видах обретения личного существования, как там это перевели. В оригинале этот термин пишется так: attabhāvapaṭilābhā. Тут четыре слова в одном этом. А именно atta - "Я", потом bhāva - "существование" или воплощение в смысле результата танхи и упаданы, далее paṭi - означает "напротив" и lābhā - означает "обретать" или "получать". И там Будда описывает четыре вида воли, которая действует как личное намерение на том, обретенном плане существования. 




> (1) Есть обретение личностного существования, в котором действует собственное волевое намерение (atta + sañcetanā), но не волевое намерение других. (2) Есть обретение личностного существования, в котором действует волевое намерение других (para + sañcetanā), но не собственное волевое намерение. (3) Есть обретение личностного существования, в котором действует и собственное волевое намерение, и волевое намерение других. (4) И есть обретение личностного существования, в котором не действует ни собственное волевое намерение, ни волевое намерение других. Таковы четыре обретения личностного существования».


Тут та же ошибка. Второй вид воли - это воля, действующая за пределами своего Я (parasañcetanā). Или повсюду в пространстве. 

Но все-таки важна основная суть. Тут Будда утверждает, что можно обрести после физической смерти, после выхода из тела одно из этих четырех атта-бхава-пати-лабха. Или послесмертных существований. В которых остается сознательная воля, действующая в своих каких-то интересах, как Я или как атта-санчетана. Или даже выходя за пределы этих своих интересов, как пара-санчетана. 

Санчетана во всех случаях воля или намерение, устремленные куда-то наружу. К внешним предметам. На это указывает приставка "сан". Тогда как приставка "сам" указывает на стремление вовнутрь. В некоего себя. В центр себя.

----------


## Альфред

То, что речь там идет о послесмертном существовании говорит окончание этой сутты и вообще то, о чем идет речь во второй половине сутты: 




> «Но почему, Учитель, некоторые существа, которые умирают в этой группе [божеств] являются возвращающимися, которые возвращаются обратно в это состояние существования, тогда как другие являются не-возвращающимися, которые не возвращаются в это состояние существования?»
> «Сарипутта, бывает так, что некий человек не отбросил [пяти] нижних оков. В этой самой жизни он входит и пребывает в сфере ни восприятия, ни не восприятия. Он лелеет это [состояние], желает его, находит в нём удовлетворение. Если он стоек в нём, сфокусирован на нём, часто пребывает в нём, и не теряет его, когда умирает, то он перерождается среди дэвов сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Когда он умирает там, он является возвращающимся, который возвращается обратно в это состояние существования.
> 
> Но [бывает другой] человек, который отбросил [пять] нижних оков. В этой самой жизни он входит и пребывает в сфере ни восприятия, ни не восприятия. Он лелеет это [состояние], желает его, находит в нём удовлетворение. Если он стоек в нём, сфокусирован на нём, часто пребывает в нём, и не теряет его, когда умирает, то он перерождается среди дэвов сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Когда он умирает там, он является не-возвращающимся, который не возвращается обратно в это состояние существования.
> 
> Вот, Сарипутта, в чём причина, почему некие существа, которые умирают в той группе, являются возвращающимися, которые возвращаются в это состояние существования, тогда как другие являются не-возвращающимися, которые не возвращаются в это состояние существования».
> 
> https://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Ca...a-sutta-sv.htm


С такой точки зрения мы вообще по-моему мало это всё обсуждали. За все эти годы. Не складывалось как-то.
Тут в скобочках переводчики пишут [божеств]. Что речь идет о неких "божествах", с их точки зрения. Но речь на самом деле идет просто о бывших людях, которые могут продолжать жить после смерти сознательно. Вышеописанным способом. Причем, некоторые из них, те кто отбросили нижние оковы - уже не возвращаются в новое рождение в новом теле. Тогда как те, кто еще сохранил привязанности к земным радостям, кто не удовлетворил всё на Земле окончательно и не принял решение больше не рождаться - те снова рождаются в новых телах.

----------


## Павел Б

> Не совсем так. "Пара" всегда означает превосходную степень, в смысле "за пределами" того о чем идет речь вот сейчас. Есть просто нирвана, а есть Паранирвана, в смысле сверхнирвана. Так же и тут, есть аттакара, действующий на основе Я, а есть паракара, действующий уже вообще повсюду, без ограничений Я. Или поверх своего личного Я.


Даже я, неразумный, вижу что в слове *Паринирвана* во втором слоге применена буква/звук "*и*".

Даже я, ленивый, нажал на клавиши и машинный переводчик мне сообщил, что санскритское слово "*пари*" означает: 

"pari-<pref>
1) кругом, вокруг 2) совсем 3) полностью."
-------------------
Вы невнимательны.

----------


## Альфред

> Даже я, неразумный, вижу что в слове *Паринирвана* во втором слоге применена буква/звук "*и*".
> 
> Даже я, ленивый, нажал на клавиши и машинный переводчик мне сообщил, что санскритское слово "*пари*" означает: 
> 
> "pari-<pref>
> 1) кругом, вокруг 2) совсем 3) полностью."
> -------------------
> Вы невнимательны.


главное, основная часть слова. И многие сопоставления в разных случаях, где это встречается.
Прочтите о чем идет речь с точки зрения смысла. А не с точки зрения отдельных слов.
"другой", в смысле вот один, а там другой будет на пали "анно", añño https://dictionary.sutta.org/browse/a/añño/

или añña 
https://dictionary.sutta.org/browse/a/añña/

----------


## Павел Б

С точки зрения смысла "Паринирвана" имеет смысл "окончательная, полная" Нирвана.

----------


## Альфред

> С точки зрения смысла "Паринирвана" имеет смысл "окончательная, полная" Нирвана.


Следовательно, какой смысл термина "паракара" в сутте которую мы обсуждаем и которую Ассаджи выше предложил? И заодно и смысл термина "пара санчетана", о котором я потом говорю.

----------


## Альфред

В этих двух вариантах "пара" обозначает нечто более высшее, чем "атта". "Другое", но более сложное и высокое. 

И вот в превой сутте, которую Ассаджи упоминает, брамин который говорит с Буддой, отрицает и аттакару и паракару. Говорит что этого всего "наттхи", то есть не существует. Будда же говорит, нет. Если существует инициатива у всякого живого существа принимать решения, совершать поступки, то это значит, что есть и аттакара и паракара.

----------


## Павел Б

> Следовательно, какой смысл термина "паракара" в сутте которую мы обсуждаем и которую Ассаджи выше предложил? И заодно и смысл термина "пара санчетана", о котором я потом говорю.


Следовательно - я конечно, не лингвист, но слово "пара" не то же, что и слово "пари". По моему мнению.

----------


## Альфред

> Следовательно - я конечно, не лингвист, но слово "пара" не то же, что и слово "пари". По моему мнению.



А вы работайте с текстами: https://legacy.suttacentral.net
вот словарь: https://dictionary.sutta.org
это грамматика пали: https://dhamma.ru/paali/durois/duroiselle.pdf 

тут варианты переводов с английского на русский других авторов, которые переводили это с пали:
https://www.theravada.ru то есть, это не прямой перевод с пали, но перевод с английского. Который сделали наши энтузиасты с перевода на английский. То есть, сначала кто-то перевел на английский с пали (учитывая множество своих предшественников и их переводы), а потом этот английский перевод перевели уже на русский. со всем наследием предыдущих ошибок. 

тут более расширенный сайт, чем просто тексты: https://suttacentral.net
больше вариантов переводов на разные языки. Там важны переводы, которые делало еще общество Рис Девидса (артель палийских монахов Шри Ланки) 

Но все это механика, если тексты брать отдельно от ДУШИ этого учения. 
Душа в устремлении к миру Будд.

----------


## Альфред

И надо еще кроме этого сопоставлять разные философии вообще. Западную и восточную. Разные древние учения кроме буддийского. Хотя бы в самых общих чертах, чем основа Запада отличается от основы Востока. Чем христианство и дохристианский иудаизм отличается от восточных представлений.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Не совсем так. "Пара" всегда означает превосходную степень, в смысле "за пределами" того о чем идет речь вот сейчас. Есть просто нирвана, а есть Паранирвана, в смысле сверхнирвана. Так же и тут, есть аттакара, действующий на основе Я, а есть паракара, действующий уже вообще повсюду, без ограничений Я. Или поверх своего личного Я. 
> 
> Тут та же ошибка. Второй вид воли - это воля, действующая за пределами своего Я (parasañcetanā). Или повсюду в пространстве.


Именно, именно. Соответственно, помимо Атмана, Будда здесь говорит о Паране (Параматмане), трансцендентном и выходящем за всякие пределы.

Об этом же поет Боярский в известной песне "Пара-пара-порадуемся на своем веку", имея в виду несказанную извечную радость, возникающую в сердце при созерцании Парана (не путать с бараном).

https://youtu.be/DuWQ3ROO72M




> Или даже выходя за пределы этих своих интересов, как пара-санчетана. 
> 
> Санчетана во всех случаях воля или намерение, устремленные куда-то наружу. К внешним предметам. На это указывает приставка "сан". Тогда как приставка "сам" указывает на стремление вовнутрь. В некоего себя. В центр себя.


Конечно, и это даже заметно в русских словах. Например, на "санях" едут куда-то, а "саморез" вкручивают вовнутрь. 

В общем, спасибо, подняли настроение :-D

----------


## Альфред

И это, вот выше, обычная печальная участь буддизма в русскоязычной среде. Повертели в руках головоломку, как открывается не поняли. И полетела под кровать. Хотя, наверняка могут быть и заинтересованные люди. Где-то.

----------


## Альфред

> Конечно, и это даже заметно в русских словах. Например, на "санях" едут куда-то, а "саморез" вкручивают вовнутрь. 
> 
> В общем, спасибо, подняли настроение :-D


А что тут смешного, между прочим? Вы знаете сколько слов заимствовано из греческого языка? Или римских? Стимул к примеру, это длинная палка с крючком на конце. Пастухами применялась. Слово квартира, что русское? Или локатор. Именно от индийской "локи". Переводят как "мир". Но на самом деле это область в пространстве. И локатор ищет примерно также объекты в пространстве. 

Так же и тут. Приставка "сан" в пали означает всегда движение изнутри наружу. К какому-то внешнему объекту. Санкхара, санчетана, санкаппо...

Тогда как всё с приставкой "сам' означает наоборот движение снаружи вовнутрь. Или удержание чего-то вокруг какого-то "себя". В таких словах как "патичча самуппада" последнее слово означает именно проявление в самом себе. Или то,  что считается самим собой. Все выявляемые причины удерживаются вокруг себя какого-то. Вокруг того, что считается самим собой. В слове самбуддхи (свойство Будды) это означает само-мудрость. Будда мудр в себе. Или удерживает свою мудрость вокруг какого-то центра. Как солнце удерживает вокруг себя планеты.

Да и просто САМ это и есть я сам. И ничто другое.

----------


## Альфред

Кстати, локатор в русский перешло из английского, наверняка. Но само слово возникло во времена оккупации Индии Англией. Лока плюс окончание "ор" говорит само за себя. В английском эти окончания применяются чтоб указать на обладателя. Потому интересны истории возникновения слов.

----------


## Альфред

Еще пример. Что означает буквально в русском слово "кара"? Значение очень ограниченное. Какое-то наказание свыше. И что это слово означает в пали? Выше вот в этой теме говорим про "кару" как про действие. И этот корень 'кар" прослеживается во множестве слов. Это и карана - причина, сотворенная действием. Это та же всем известная карма, что только совсем уж мало знающий не слышал, что оно переводится как "действие". Это даже "каруна". Буквально сострадание. Но в буддийском смысле, это не ахи охи а конкретная помощь действием. Так-то вот.

----------


## Павел Б

> Кстати, локатор в русский перешло из английского, наверняка. Но само слово возникло во времена оккупации Индии Англией. Лока плюс окончание "ор" говорит само за себя. В английском эти окончания применяются чтоб указать на обладателя. Потому интересны истории возникновения слов.


"Происходит от лат. locatio «размещение», далее от гл. locāre «помещать, размещать», далее из locus «место», из древн. stlocus, восходит к праиндоевр. *st(h)el- «ставить»"

----------


## sergey

> Следовательно - я конечно, не лингвист, но слово "пара" не то же, что и слово "пари". По моему мнению.


Одно из значений слова "пара" - "другой", "другие", часто в контрасте с собой. Например выражение "паро парам" означает "один другого", например в Карания метта сутте:



> Na *paro paraṃ* nikubbetha nātimaññetha katthaci naṃ kañci;
> Пусть ни *один* не обманет, не введет в заблуждение *другого*, пусть не презрит, не унизит нигде и никогда; (перевод Н.Г.Краснодембской)


Или там же:



> Na ca khuddaṃ samācare kiñci, yena viññū *pare* upavadeyyuṃ; 
> Он никогда не должен поступать так, чтобы *другие* мудрые могли осудить его. (перевод Н.Г.Краснодембской)


para в словаре.



> (b) *another, other,* adj. as well as n., pl. others Sn 396 (parassa dāraŋ nâtikkameyya), 818 (paresaŋ, cp. Nd1 150); Dh 160 (ko paro who else), 257 (pare others); Pv ii.919 (parassa dānaŋ); ii.943 (pare, loc.= paramhi parassa PvA 130); DhA iv.182 (gen. pl.); PvA 15, 60 (paresaŋ dat.), 103, 116, 253 (parassa purisassa & paraŋ purisaŋ). *Often contrasted with and opposed to attano (one's own, oneself)*, e. g. at M i.200 (paraŋ vambheti attānaŋ ukkaŋseti); Sn 132 (attānaŋ samukkaŋse paraŋ avajānāti); J i.256 (paresaŋ, opp. attanā); Nd2 26 (att-attha opp. par-attha, see cpds. ˚ajjhāsaya & ˚attha). — paro . . . paro "the one . . . the other" D i.224 (kiŋ hi paro parassa karissati); paro paraŋ one another Sn 148 (paro paraŋ nikubbetha). — In a special sense we find pare pl. in the meaning of "the others," i. e. outsiders, aliens (to the religion of the Buddha), enemies, opponents (like Vedic pare) D i.2 (=paṭiviruddhā sattā DA i.51); Vin i.349; Dh 6.

----------


## Альфред

> "Происходит от лат. locatio «размещение», далее от гл. locāre «помещать, размещать», далее из locus «место», из древн. stlocus, восходит к праиндоевр. *st(h)el- «ставить»"


Латынь моложе санскрита. Как Рим моложе Индии. Потому глупо пытаться найти первоначальное значение индийских слов а римских.

----------


## Альфред

> para в словаре.


В этом словаре:




> Значения: (а) за пределами, т. е. «выше» в пространстве (как вед. пара как противоположность аваре ниже), а также «дальше» во времени (т. е. будущее, грядущее, а также отдаленное


Я пользуюсь этими же словарями. Но в моей ссылке выше есть не только этот общества Рис Девидса. Но еще и другие.

----------


## Альфред

И, как я понял, бессмысленно пытаться вернуть тему в первоначальное русло?

----------


## Павел Б

> Латынь моложе санскрита. 
> 
> Кстати, локатор в русский перешло из английского, наверняка. Но само слово возникло во времена оккупации Индии Англией. 
> 
>  Потому глупо


Глупо. Конечно, глупо.

Слово возникло - 
"Локатор (лат. локатор: землевладелец, распределитель земли, от латинского (col)locare выделять, сдавать в аренду, основывать, селить или находить; также magister incolarum; в Мекленбурге и Померании также посессор или культор, подобно рейтемайстеру в Южной Германии) был средневековым субподрядчиком, который отвечал перед территориальным лордом или землевладельцем за расчистку, обследование и распределение земли, которая должна была быть заселена."

Латинский язык - современник санскрита.

Задорновщина - для цирка и эстрады.

----------


## sergey

> В этом словаре:
> 
> 
> 
> Я пользуюсь этими же словарями. Но в моей ссылке выше есть не только этот общества Рис Девидса. Но еще и другие.


Ну вот, видите, есть одно значение слова - "за пределами, выше". Есть другое значение - "другой, другие". А что вы писали выше в этой теме?



> "Пара" всегда означает превосходную степень, в смысле "за пределами" того о чем идет речь вот сейчас.

----------


## Альфред

> Глупо. Конечно, глупо.
> 
> Слово возникло - 
> "Локатор (лат. локатор: землевладелец, распределитель земли, от латинского (col)locare выделять, сдавать в аренду, основывать, селить или находить; также magister incolarum; в Мекленбурге и Померании также посессор или культор, подобно рейтемайстеру в Южной Германии) был средневековым субподрядчиком, который отвечал перед территориальным лордом или землевладельцем за расчистку, обследование и распределение земли, которая должна была быть заселена."
> 
> Латинский язык - современник санскрита.
> 
> Задорновщина - для цирка и эстрады.


Только спор ради спора и только отрицание ради отрицания, ничего не даст для вашего личного понимания всех этих вещей.

----------


## Альфред

> Ну вот, видите, есть одно значение слова - "за пределами, выше". Есть другое значение - "другой, другие". А что вы писали выше в этой теме?


А вы так и не оставляете стремления встать на истинный путь? Начать реально анализировать единственное реальное, что вообще есть - вашу САМОСТЬ? Анализировать с буддийской точки зрения и в терминах буддийской философии? Такое стремление можно только приветствовать и помогать ему чем только возможно. Но вы должны понимать, что больше вас самого никто не захочет вашего прогресса - для вас самого. Никто не будет для вас делать большие усилия, чем вы сам для себя их сделаете. Это жизненный факт во всех случаях. От самого простого и до самого возвышенного. Потому, нужно делать собственные усилия. Это общий Закон, которому даже Будда подчинялся. Делая усилия и выходя из нирванического блаженства и йогического созерцания, чтоб помочь другим достичь освобождения.

----------


## Павел Б

> Только спор ради спора и только отрицание ради отрицания, ничего не даст для вашего личного понимания всех этих вещей.


Невозможно представить ничьё "личное понимание" - ваших логических конструкций, имеющих исключительно вашу персональную *биологическую* цель. 
Цель повышения доминантности в социуме и обеспечения комфортного эмоционального комплекса лично для вас.

Вы конструируете свой персональный бастион противодействия своему же страху аннигиляции.
Так случилось, что вы не способны увидеть отсутствие аннигиляции в стандартной буддийской модели.

Ваше сознание отсекает информацию. 

Вот вы, на голубом глазу заявили:
"само слово возникло во времена оккупации Индии Англией"

Вот я ткнул ваше сознание в это слово, применявшееся ещё во времена древнего Рима, когда никакой Англии и даже слова такого не существовало. Во времена, когда германское племя Англов жило на материке и говорило на протогерманском наречии.

Однако же вы не в состоянии воспринимать информацию, если она не соответствует вашей нездоровой фантазии.

----------


## Альфред

> Невозможно представить ничьё "личное понимание" - ваших логических конструкций, имеющих исключительно вашу персональную *биологическую* цель.


Позвольте мне с самим собой разбираться самостоятельно. Смотрите что пишу выше Сергею. Советую и вам это принять к рассмотрению. Проанализировать свою собственную личную эгоистическую САМОСТЬ с точки зрения буддийских принципов и представлений. Могу сказать, что если бы не буддийские сострадание ко всем живым существам, доброжелательство, жертва ради других, вот эти все Брахма вихары, то буддизм был бы самой эгоистической философией которую только можно себе представить. Что такое Нирвана? Абсолютный, ничем не затрагиваемый, ничем не нарушаемый эгоизм. Только своё везде и повсюду. И ничего другого. Но к этому надо правильно прийти. И правильно понять.  

И есть Сангха, система взаимопомощи, взаимоподдержки, правильного общения. С самого низу и до самого верху, и наоборот. Но в этой системе есть свои представления о жизни, есть свои правила. И без сопоставления своего личного собственного природного эгоизма и этих правил разговор не имеет смысла. Если мы говорим о буддизме.

----------


## Альфред

Таким образом, если бы не разные системы философских рассуждений, люди только и делали бы, что рвали бы друг друга на части. Доведя до последней степени дикости и свирепости свои ЭГОИЗМЫ. Но для этого и даются философии и учения. Чтоб на их основе люди искали компромисс в этих природных инстинктах. Платон, говоривший о Государстве тоже был философом. Государство, это общественный договор умных людей, имеющих власть. Которые договариваются не убивать и не мучить друг друга, не грабить и не гнать куда попало. Потому, что это в равной мере может коснуться любого. Так же и в этих разговорах. Вы будете звонить каждый только в свой собственный колокольчик и плевать на других. Если у вас не будет что-то общее. Разумно охраняемое. Как некая гарантия, что с вами будут только говорить, а не оскорблять и проклинать. Когда разговор диких самостных эгоизмов доходит до скандала и потом до драки, и дальше.

----------


## Альфред

> Вот вы, на голубом глазу заявили:
> "само слово возникло во времена оккупации Индии Англией"
> 
> Вот я ткнул ваше сознание в это слово, применявшееся ещё во времена древнего Рима, когда никакой Англии и даже слова такого не существовало. Во времена, когда германское племя Англов жило на материке и говорило на протогерманском наречии.


Факт заключается в том, что даже Египет с его пирамидами, которым тысячи лет и записями жрецов, которым десятки тысяч лет - даже он моложе Индии, особенно Северной. Что тогда говорить о Европе. Языки, неотъемлемая часть народов. То, что слово "лока" древнейшее, ни у кого сомнений вызывать не должно. И то что это слово приняли западные языки, а потом применили к тому, что происходит на Западе - это тоже факт. Так же и относительно всего остального о чем пишу выше. ... Вы даже не представляете как эти странные слова на языке пали и санскритские и их смысл вплетены в русский язык! Есть слово в русском "сочетание" и то что оно обозначает. И есть палийское "санчетана" и то, что оно обозначает. попробуйте сопоставить.

----------


## Павел Б

> Факт заключается в том, что даже Египет с его пирамидами, которым тысячи лет и записями жрецов, которым десятки тысяч лет - даже он моложе Индии, особенно Северной. Что тогда говорить о Европе. Языки, неотъемлемая часть народов. То, что слово "лока" древнейшее, ни у кого сомнений вызывать не должно. И то что это слово приняли западные языки, а потом применили к тому, что происходит на Западе - это тоже факт. Так же и относительно всего остального о чем пишу выше. ... Вы даже не представляете как эти странные слова на языке пали и санскритские и их смысл вплетены в русский язык! Есть слово в русском "сочетание" и то что оно обозначает. И есть палийское "санчетана" и то, что оно обозначает. попробуйте сопоставить.


И снова ваше сознание блокирует информацию.
Во времена древнего Египта никакого * санскрита*  не существовало.

Я же привёл цитату:
"Происходит от лат. locatio «размещение», далее от гл. locāre «помещать, размещать», далее из locus «место», из древн. stlocus, восходит к праиндоевр. *st(h)el- «ставить»".

восходит к праиндоевр. *st(h)el- «ставить»

Какая "Лока" на санскрите?
---------------------
Абсолютный, ничем не затрагиваемый, ничем не нарушаемый эгоизм. Только своё везде и повсюду.  -
- это как раз ваш горячо любимый Атман.

----------


## Альфред

> И снова ваше сознание блокирует информацию.
> Во времена древнего Египта никакого * санскрита*  не существовало.





> Санскрит https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Санскр...анскрит
> Ведийский санскрит https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Санскр...анскрит
> 
> Ведийский санскрит или язык Вед представляет собой язык нескольких памятников древнеиндийской литературы, включающих сборники гимнов, жертвенных формул («ऋग्वेद — Риг-веда», «सामवेद — Сама-веда», «Яджур-веда», «Атхарва-веда») и религиозных трактатов (Упанишады). Большая часть этих произведений написана на т. н. «средневедийском» и «нововедийском языках», за исключением «Риг-веды», язык которой может рассматриваться как самая древняя форма ведийского санскрита. Язык Вед отстоит от классического санскрита примерно на такой же промежуток времени, как и греческий язык эпохи Гомера отстоит от классического древнегреческого языка. Древнеиндийский лингвист Панини (около V века до н. э.) считал ведийский и классический санскрит разными языками.

----------


## Павел Б

Я поддался поведенческому шаблону и ошибочно применил эмоциональное междометие "никакого".

Поправлюсь.

Были времена, когда древний Египет уже жил веками, а классического санскрита ещё не было.
Были времена, когда древний Рим жил уже веками, а классического санскрита ещё не было.
Были времена, когда древние греческие полисы жили уже веками, а классического санскрита ещё не было.

Классический санскрит, на который были переведены некоторые воспоминания некоторых слушателей слов Будды, оформился и начал существовать примерно в одно время с жизнью Будды.
Когда в Риме уже кончились цари, когда уже сдулись древнее и среднее царства Египта, уже пришли и ушли гиксосы, когда в Греции дорийцы уже вы́резали ахейцев и микенцев, да и сами уже дышали на ладан.

Вот где-то в те времена произошло образование слов "пара" и "пари" в классическом санскрите. Разных слов с разными значениями.

----------


## КонстантинХ

Уточните пожалуйста еще момент. 

Тут тонкая грань, трудно донести свою мысль, но я попробую. 



> Дхаммавуддхо Тхера. Познавая какой-либо чувственный объект, автоматически возникает чувство. До этого момента у нас нет контроля, но, начиная отсюда, мы сами можем решить, как нам реагировать. Именно тут задействуется воля и создаётся камма (намеренное действие).


То есть, я правильно понимаю, что чувства приходят полностью автоматически, тут мы повлиять не можем, разве что закроем все пять органов чувств от внешнего мира.
Но когда возникает какая-то проблема, требующего мышления и решения, мысль и решение не появятся автоматически, сами собой, нужно "поучаствовать" в мышлении. Сделать усилия, вспомнить какие-то факты, произвести сопоставление, оценить, сделать вывод.
Но "участвующего", "мыслящего" нет, просто процесс. Как-то так. 

Это и имеет в виду автор ниже?



> Валпола Рахула
> "Внимательность или осознавание не значит, что вы должны думать и осознавать "я делаю это" или "я делаю то". Нет. Как раз наоборот. Когда вы думаете "я делаю это", вы становитесь самосознающим и тогда вы не живете в действии, но живете в идее "я есмь", и следовательно, ваши труды пропали даром. Вы должны полностью забыть и утратить себя в том, что вы делаете. Когда говорящий осознает себя и думает: "Я обращаюсь к слушателям", его речь потревожена, а ход мыслей нарушен. Но когда он забывает себя в своей речи, в своем предмете, он на высоте, он хорошо говорит и ясно излагает...
> ...Здесь вы также не должны личностно смотреть на это как на "мое чувство" или "мое ощущение", но объективно смотреть на это лишь как на "чувство" или "ощущение". Вы снова должны забыть ложную идею "я"


Верно мыслю?

Или все появляется само собой, автоматически, мы (ум) просто наблюдатель, который ничего не может сделать а просто смотрит? Но по моему это не подтверждается на опыте, решение проблемы само собой не появится.

----------


## Альфред

> Уточните пожалуйста еще момент. 
> 
> Тут тонкая грань, трудно донести свою мысль, но я попробую. 
> 
> То есть, я правильно понимаю, что чувства приходят полностью автоматически, тут мы повлиять не можем, разве что закроем все пять органов чувств от внешнего мира.
> Но когда возникает какая-то проблема, требующего мышления и решения, мысль и решение не появятся автоматически, сами собой, нужно "поучаствовать" в мышлении. Сделать усилия, вспомнить какие-то факты, произвести сопоставление, оценить.
> Но "участвующего", "мыслящего" нет, просто процесс. Как-то так. 
> 
> Это и имеет в виду автор ниже?
> ...


Вот, уже что-то. Выражайте все ваши тонкие грани, те кто в теме вас поймут. Приходят автоматически только те чувства, карма которых порождена была когда-то ранее. И это либо страдание, либо радость и счастье. Потому, что чувства это, в общем, либо то, либо это. Либо боль, либо удовольствие. Ощущаются так. Но вот причина того или другого - это уже продукт распознающего ума. Это что касается автоматически приходящих чувств, как вы говорите. От них никуда и никому уйти нельзя, пока это не будет пережито. Потому что они были порождены в прошлом. 

Но! Есть настоящее. И в нем мы постоянно что-то хотим получить, от чего-то избавиться. И в этом нет неизбежности. В этом мы вольны действовать так, как понимаем для себя благо, выгоду, счастье. Потому что только это причина всех наших действий вообще - какое-то улучшение. Это и есть что? Причины, которые будут переживаться как следствия. Либо сразу, либо через какое-то время. 

Это одна точка зрения.

----------


## Альфред

Другая точка зрения как это все происходит физиологически. Выше про это пишем. Но Павел Б забросил свое или не увидел моё, что я ему ответил выше. Так вот, наши внешние органы восприятия постоянно что-то воспринимают. И да, автоматически. Но при этом ум избирает только то из воспринимаемого внешне, что он считает нужным для себя. И только на этом сосредоточивается и только это потом осмысливает. В сравнительно безопасной и ровной обычной обстановке. При опасности конечно основное  внимание где и в чем опасность. Но в обычных условиях внешние восприятия фильтруются умом по степени их важности. С точки зрения ума. И есть, конечно, мечты и конкретные намерения. Которые управляют вниманием и ищут соответствия во внешнем мире чтобы это увидеть и услышать. ... И при этом нельзя забывать большую часть Бессознательного в нас. Такого, что вообще никак не распознается. А просто есть. Какие-то фоновые эмоции. Какие-то мысли без начала и конца. Которые постоянно приходят и уходят. И глаза с ушами просто никак с этим не связаны. Вы смотрите в окно невидящим взглядом, а внутри бессмысленно что-то происходит.

----------

КонстантинХ (23.07.2022)

----------


## Павел Б

> Уточните пожалуйста еще момент. 
> 
> Тут тонкая грань, трудно донести свою мысль, но я попробую. 
> 
> То есть, я правильно понимаю, что чувства приходят полностью автоматически, тут мы повлиять не можем, разве что закроем все пять органов чувств от внешнего мира.
> Но когда возникает какая-то проблема, требующего мышления и решения, мысль и решение не появятся автоматически, сами собой, нужно "поучаствовать" в мышлении. Сделать усилия, вспомнить какие-то факты, произвести сопоставление, оценить.
> Но "участвующего", "мыслящего" нет, просто процесс. Как-то так. 
> 
> Это и имеет в виду автор ниже?
> ...


Я не профессор буддологии, но попробую.  :Smilie: 

Реакция на возникшее чувство - это не логически обдуманное решение логически определённой сознанием проблемы.
Реакция на возникшее чувство - это эмоциональная несознательная оценка - нравится/не нравится/пофигу.
Думаю, что буддисту надо научиться определять:
- сам факт оценки "нравится/не нравится";
- начало процесса оценивания.
То есть надо научиться контролировать эмоциональные оценки.
Буддисту надо научиться:
- снижать интенсивность эмоциональных оценок, желательно до нуля;
- растягивать временной промежуток между возникновением чувства и началом эмоциональной оценки, желательно до бесконечности.
То есть надо научиться управлять эмоциональными оценками.

В деле контроля и управления эмоциональными оценками возникших чувств не обойтись без *исполняющего обязанности "Я"*. :Wink: 
По крайней мере, до наработки устойчивых навыков по контролю и управлению.

А уже овладев умением пресечения новых ростков кармы, в состоянии отсутствия беспокойства по поводу наработки новой кармы - можно все усилия направить на реализацию уже наработанной прошлой благоприятной кармы - следовать Учению Будды максимально эффективно.
В том числе и углублённо исследовать проблему иллюзорного личного "Я".

Я так сейчас думаю.

----------

КонстантинХ (23.07.2022)

----------


## Альфред

И нет окончательного ответа, даже в Нирване. Что такое жизнь вообще. Потому, что ЖИЗНЬ это поток без начала и конца. Нет такого ответа, который нельзя было бы дополнить, усовершенствовать. Но это совсем не значит, что бессмысленно искать вообще ответы. Потому что есть, как бы это ни выглядело противоречиво с тем что говорю выше, и окончательные ответы тоже. Можно окончательно познать идею ложки или вилки, к примеру. И больше ложки в этой идее нет ничего. Но ложки и вилки, это не единственное, что есть в этом мире. Говорят вот, что можно даже полностью познать учение Будды. Как набор идей в нем. Но не ЖИЗНЬ, которую Будда описывал своим учением. Она бесконечна в своем продолжении и сложности.

----------


## КонстантинХ

Спасибо. Что скажут еще участники? Уважаемый Ассанджи?

----------


## Альфред

> Я не профессор буддологии, но попробую.


Даже профессора буддологии нынешние не знают основной причины почему вообще что-то чувствуется. Почему возникают эмоции и потребности. Кроме физиологических причин.

----------


## Альфред

> Спасибо. Что скажут еще участники? Уважаемый Ассанджи?


Особенно его Аттакарой выше. Что он этим хотел выше сказать? В каком смысле упомянул эту сутту применительно к этому разговору тут.

----------


## sergey

> Но как это происходит, если нет независимого "Я", хозяина, управляющего?


Если проанализировать, какие психические явления, качества возникают в каких-то ситуациях, то можно например назвать такое. Когда произошел контакт, например мы что-то увидели, то возникло приятное или болезненное или нейтральное чувство, возникло распознавание (мы узнали, различили - это синее, это мужчина, это женщина, это бутылка кваса и т.д.), возникло притяжение, отторжение или другое усилие. Также возникает мудрость, понимание (пання), некое понимание ситуации. Допустим возникло отторжение, возник гнев. И вот если у вас есть знания, из прочитанного или услышанного, или из осмысления своего опыта, вы можете прийти к выводу, что мысли, сопряженные с гневом, действия, обусловленные гневом - неполезные ни для вас, ни для других, и что их нужно оставить. Есть разные методы - например перенаправление внимания на другой аспект ситуации или вообще на другую тему. Вы делаете это и гнев проходит и мысли, намерения и т.д., сопряженные с гневом, проходят.
Если теперь отрефлексировать, то способность восприятия, например зрение - это не "независимый управляющий". Процесс восприятия (винняна, нередко переводят как "сознание"), возникший обусловлено - это не "независимый управляющий". Неприятное чувство - это не "независимый управляющий". Неприязнь и гнев от этого неприятного чувства - это тоже не "независимый управляющий". Возникшая благодаря услышанному ранее или обдуманному, благодаря правильно направленному уму, мудрость, понимание - это тоже не "независимый управляющий". Намерение, возникшее в силу этого понимания - тоже не "независимый управляющий". Усилие, воля, возникшая благодаря мудрости и намерению - тоже не "независимый управляющий", она возникла зависимо. И т.д.
Тут есть момент, на мой взгляд, что когда мы прилагаем усилие, то не очень правильно рассуждать: "раз нет контроля, то усилие само возникнет, не буду усердствовать". Нет усердие необходимо, усилие необходимо в тех или иных ситуациях, Будда говорил об истинных усилиях: самма вайяма. Но эти наши усилия, они не "независимый управляющий", они возникают обусловленно.

Ну и, как бы известно, что есть разные способы выражения - в условных понятиях и в так сказать, безусловных понятиях. Мы можем говорить в условных, общепринятых в обществе понятиях, как "человек", "существо" и т.д., а можем говорить о тех явлениях, которые могут непосредственно наблюдаться (в опыте) - дхаммах, как я называл - контакт (пхасса), чувство (ведана), усилие ума, воли (четана) и т.д.

----------

КонстантинХ (23.07.2022), Павел Б (23.07.2022)

----------


## Альфред

> Усилие, воля, возникшая благодаря мудрости и намерению - тоже не "независимый управляющий", она возникла зависимо. И т.д.


Вот это бомба. Просто. 
Приведите пример "возникновения воли". Как солнышко взошло, так же и воля возникла? 
Что такое тогда воля? Вообще-то, все определяют это как некое осмысленное действие под воздействием мотива и с определенной целью. Чтобы добиться какого-то результата, улучшающего положение. Но есть вот пищеварение. Оно возникает, да. Как процесс, независимый от воли.

----------


## Альфред

Уточню: волевое усилие не "возникает", а производится. Или осуществляется.
При этом совсем не обязательно домысливать себя, как производящего это усилие.
причем, что интересно, домысливание себя самого производится тем же самым волевым усилием.

----------


## Альфред

Но если тело где-то шастает по крышам, а когда человеку говорят: "ты по крышам ходил", а он этого вообще не помнит - это называется сомнамбулизм. Или лунатизм. Одно из состояний полной потери контроля над тем, что мы считаем "собой". Но это полная потеря. А есть ведь частичные, так ведь? Каковы для этого есть названия?

----------


## sergey

Бомба? Познакомьтесь с учением Будды, тогда это не будет для вас бомбой. Волевое усилие, четана, входит в санкхара-кхандху. Все кхандхи возникают обусловлено. Вообще, кроме одной единственной необусловленной дхаммы ниббаны, все остальные дхаммы, обусловленные (санкхата), возникают, рождаются (uppajjati) обусловленно.

----------


## Альфред

> Бомба? Познакомьтесь с учением Будды, тогда это не будет для вас бомбой. Волевое усилие, четана, входит в санкхара-кхандху. Все кхандхи возникают обусловлено. Вообще, кроме одной единственной необусловленной дхаммы ниббаны, все остальные дхаммы, обусловленные (санкхата), возникают, рождаются (упаджати) обусловленно, в силу совокупности причин и условий.


Я вот сейчас собираюсь пойти пообедать. Да, это обусловленный поступок. По конкретной причине, есть хочу. И что? Как это противоречит тому, что это мое намерение и мое решение так поступить? Возникает потребность, да. Мотивирующая на какое-то действие. И что дальше?

----------


## Альфред

По-вашему же выходит, что возникновение потребности и поиск пути её осуществления - это одно и то же. А это не верное умозаключение. Ошибка. 

Тогда как если есть условия для возгорания бревна: температура, кислород и само бревно - непременно и всегда одинаково это возгорание произойдет. Но в случае с пойти пообедать это может быть отложено (вот сейчас пишу вам и поэтому не иду). А мог бы сначала пойти пообедать, а потом написать. Или вообще не писать.

----------


## Альфред

> Я больше доверяю Аттакари сутте. А то учителя разное пишут:
> 
> https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/anatta.htm


кстати, поэтому и спрашиваю выше, к чему Ассаджи это сказал? Смотрите, комментарии к этой сутте выше пишем.  
Там брамин говорит Будде по сути то, что Сергей говорит мне вот тут выше. Если брамин говорит Будде, что "нет своего действия, посредством своего Я (атта-кара)", то Сергей говорит, что "волевое усилие возникает". Это по сути ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ. Отрицание осознанного волевого усилия. Но вот Будда на это говорит, что раз есть инициатива и её проявление, то значит есть и действие Я. И я это же могу повторить, потому что полностью с этим согласен.

----------


## Альфред

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> 
> В условном смысле, личность есть. См. по этому поводу Бхара сутту:
> 
> https://accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka....022.than.html
> 
> и Аттакари сутту:
> ...


и есть на Тхеравада.ру перевод на русский этой "Атта-кари сутты". 
выше смотрите в  теме, ссылаюсь ...
В палийском оригинале Attakārī sutta
https://legacy.suttacentral.net/pi/an6.38

----------


## Альфред

И я очень и ОЧЕНЬ серьёзно прошу обратить внимание на это. Я их знаю давно. И они меня, надеюсь, уже тоже. Так вот, для меня они являются почти непостижимой загадкой. Вот этот Сергей, Киттисаро, был такой, не знаю где сейчас. И остальные. Тот же Воен Соен местный, живой ли? Искренне спрашиваю. Все они на дхарма.орг.ру присутствовали. Так вот, знаете какая их точка зрения на этот вопрос? А она такая: обычный нормальный человек завязывает себе шнурки чтобы с ног кроссовки не спали, когда идет на улицу. А знаете какая у них на это точка зрения? Они созерцают как происходит завязывание шнурков! Без шуток, это так. Или если кто-то, вот я выше, просто иду обедать. Как всякий нормальный человек. Я иду обедать. Что тут не ясного? Нееет, они-то думают совсем не так. Знаете как они думают? Они думают: происходит созерцания похода обедать! И это тоже без преувеличения. И того кто идет обедать в третьем лице, или кто шнурки завязывает - они отрицают!  
И вы еще удивляетесь, что обычные люди бегут от этого всего не оглядываясь! В реальной тревоге за свое мироощущение. После таких заворотов. 

На самом деле даже близко такого в учении Будды нет. Потому что нельзя созерцать свои собственные, совершаемые в данный момент действия и при этом совершать эти действия. Так человек не устроен. Он либо созерцает внешнее пассивно, либо действует активно. Но созерцать, как твоя рука куда-то тянется или же как твой глаз куда-то смотрит, это уже повод для беспокойства.

----------


## КонстантинХ

Ок! Спасибо. 
Значит я мыслю в верном направлении.




> Сообщение от *sergey* 
> Если теперь отрефлексировать, то способность восприятия, например зрение - это не "независимый управляющий". Процесс восприятия (винняна, нередко переводят как "сознание"), возникший обусловлено - это не "независимый управляющий". Неприятное чувство - это не "независимый управляющий". Неприязнь и гнев от этого неприятного чувства - это тоже не "независимый управляющий". Возникшая благодаря услышанному ранее или обдуманному, благодаря правильно направленному уму, мудрость, понимание - это тоже не "независимый управляющий". Намерение, возникшее в силу этого понимания - тоже не "независимый управляющий". Усилие, воля, возникшая благодаря мудрости и намерению - тоже не "независимый управляющий", она возникла зависимо. И т.д.
> Тут есть момент, на мой взгляд, что когда мы прилагаем усилие, то не очень правильно рассуждать: "раз нет контроля, то усилие само возникнет, не буду усердствовать". Нет усердие необходимо, усилие необходимо в тех или иных ситуациях, Будда говорил об истинных усилиях: самма вайяма. Но эти наши усилия, они не "независимый управляющий", они возникают обусловленно.


То есть контроль есть, применяется, усилия и усердие прилагаются. Появляются благодаря обусловленным причинам (понимание, мышление, мудрость, решение, и т.д.) Соответственно потом обусловленно достигается результат (невозмутимость и т.д.). Сам собой, автоматически, результат не возникнет, нужно "участие" (усилия).  

Соответственно, верна и эта мысль (ну в общем, это то же самое):



> Сообщение от *КонстантинХ*
> Но когда возникает какая-то проблема, требующего мышления и решения, мысль и решение не появятся автоматически, сами собой, нужно "поучаствовать" в мышлении. Сделать усилия, вспомнить какие-то факты, произвести сопоставление, оценить, сделать вывод.


Просто в процессе чтения текстов все время возникала мысль что "все происходит само по себе, автоматически", что не вязалось с логикой, ибо не подтверждалось на опыте и не подтверждалось "восьмеричным путем", в котором очевидны усилия.  

И еще. 
Я так понимаю, что в обусловленных цепочках дхамм "контакт (пхасса), чувство (ведана), понимание, мудрость, усилие ума, воли (четана) и т.д." есть и выбор - делать или не делать, совершать действие или "забить", "да" или "нет", "0" или "1". Поэтому буддизм и не детерминизм и не фатализм, как неоднократно обсуждалось на форуме. Но это сложная тема.

----------


## Альфред

А! Знаете что они еще говорят? Не сразу, а если серьёзно начать допытываться. А они говорят, что мол, да, Я есть. Но оно иллюзорно. А на самом-то деле Я никакого и нет! То есть, вот если я в данный момент или кто-то совершает важнейший для себя поступок в жизни, сознательно думает, как это лучше сделать, то на самом-то деле это все иллюзия. Причем, в их смысле иллюзия, это не существующее реально заблуждение относительно существующего реально процесса, а нечто такое чего вообще просто нет! 

Конечно, всё это не верно. Просто, в том числе и потому, что есть карма. Поступки, которые совершаются сознательно и только такие сознательные и по своей свободной воле совершаемые поступки и творят карму. Которая приходит вот сейчас. И которая была ранее сотворена такими свободными поступками воли. А так как есть перевоплощение, то эти поступки могли быть совершены когда угодно в прошлом.

----------


## Альфред

... Начинаешь говорит им, что страдание-то есть. Вот оно. Его нельзя просто игнорировать. И оно когда переживается, то переживается МНОЙ. Они, знаете, что на это отвечают? Приводят цитату, что "есть страдание, но не найти страждущего". Если сказать им, что страдание, это не воспоминание прошлого которое когда-то было но прошло вместе с тем страданием, а реальное переживание вот сейчас, они пока не придумали как на это ответить)

----------


## Альфред

> для меня они являются почти непостижимой загадкой. Вот этот Сергей, Киттисаро, был такой, не знаю где сейчас. И остальные. Тот же Воен Соен местный


А, Топпер тот же. Такое же проповедует. Как же без его компании обойтись тамошней. 
д'Артаньян и три мушкетера. Топпер, Киттисаро, Раундекс и вот этот Сергей, если не ошибаюсь, Но не важно. 
Расплевались вдрызг друг с другом. А что могут такие ошибки, как вот выше описываю, еще породить?

----------


## Альфред

Еще раз про это же самое Я. Пока есть возможность, иди знай что будет дальше. Снова эта цитата с сайта Тхеравады о Безличности, Бессамостности, Анатты или не-Атмана: 




> *Безличностность
> *
> 
>  русский: безличностность, безличность, бессамостность, не-я
> английский: not-self, non-ego, egolessness, impersonality, unsubstantiality
> 
>  пали: анатта | anattā
> 
> Это последняя из трёх характеристик существования. Безличностность означает, что ни в теле, ни в уме, ни вне их нельзя найти что-то такое, что можно было бы считать своей абсолютной сущностью, неизменной личностью, которая существовала бы сама по себе и представляла собой некую реальную истинно существующую сущность, эго, душу и т.д.
> ...


Как они это применяют, смотрите выше, приводил примеры конкретных их убеждений и того, во что они реально верят. От себя еще раз могу сказать: Я это не то, что ищут, не то что познают или созерцают как объект. Истинное Я, это не объект. Я ищу, я познаю, я созерцаю. Но не меня ищут, меня познают и меня созерцают. С точки зрения еще какого-то другого Я. О котором я понятия не имею. 

Я - это конкретная моя сила воли, которая собирает воедино все временные субъекты и состояния моей духовной деятельности. Я, это сила поддерживающая тождество всех моих самых разных и не связанных сами собой духовных состояний. Я их связываю воедино и делаю их собой. И что Я связываю воедино и делаю их собой? Все чувства приятного и болезненного именно Я связываю воедино. Все мои размышления, воспоминания, планы на будущее, мечты - Я связываю воедино друг с другом и потом связываю это все с чувствами приятного и болезненного. И отождествляю это всё с самим собой. 

Это вышеописанное ЕСТЕСТВЕННО. Оно есть и оно врожденное. Так же естественно как физиологическое расщепление белка, насыщение кислородом крови, выделение желчи чтоб переварить жиры, так же естественно как закрывание глаза если к ресницам что-то притрагивается или отдергивание руки, если она ощущает жар. 

Будда предлагает проанализировать это естественное Я, эту самость с его точки зрения. С точки зрения буддийской философии. Чем мы еще и не начинали заниматься правильно. А что делали? А делали то, что отрицали своим вот этим вышеописанным Я, своей САМОСТЬЮ великие буддийские истины. И что отрицали? А всё. Атман, скандхи, патичча самуппаду и всё остальное.

И зачем Будда предлагает проанализировать САМОСТЬ или ЭГОИЗМ человека? Чтоб мы поняли, а что в нашей САМОСТИ и эгоизме нельзя считать собой. Что в эгоизме не-Я? В чем уже заблуждение? И Будда предлагает разные аргументы, чтоб аргументировать, почему что-то в САМОСТИ уже нельзя считать самим собой. Для растущего духовно существа. Но речь всегда идет о САМОСТИ, об Эго, обо МНЕ. И анализируется это Я, этот ЭГОИЗМ или эта моя САМОСТЬ.

----------


## Альфред

И почему важно понять именно это базовое и основное? А просто потому, что буддизм более поздний основывается вот на этих базовых истинах. Поздний буддизм, Махаяна - это не что-то другое в принципе. Это модификации вот этого, о чем выше говорю. Это то же самое изначальное молоко, которое может стать простоквашей или маслом, или творогом. Но оставаться при этом тем же самым молоком.

И нет вообще никакого смысла говорить о "пустотности дхарм", если эта пустотность понимается как вышеописанные заблуждения. Что нигде вообще нет никакого Я и всё пусто. Но при этом Я, как САМОСТЬ что-то хочу, что-то не хочу и на что-то надеюсь. 

Нет, это так не работает. Буддизм, это анализ СЕБЯ. Чтоб прекратить заблуждения в себе.

----------


## Альфред

И что такое САМОСТЬ или Эгоизм, которые у всех нас есть и которые Будда предлагает проанализировать с его точки зрения? Самость - это ощущение психической обособленности от других, основанная на физической обособленности. Самость, это самосознание самого себя как отдельного от других существа. У которого есть свои мысли, свои чувства, свои надежды и мечты, свои переживания и свои интересы. И это всё, все вышеперечисленное, Самость хочет поддерживать, питать и растить. 

Будда анализирует именно это. В чем иллюзия отделенности, как происходит питание того, что мы считаем Собой и своей Самостью, и чем оно вообще обусловлено. Будда анализирует, а как вообще выросла САМОСТЬ? Ведь то, что мы считаем изначальным в себе, Будда подвергает анализу. И приходит к выводу, что вот эта, такая кажущаяся незыблемой и вечной САМОСТЬ самосознания - она на самом деле не вечна и проявляется, и растет постепенно. И имеется рад причин, описывающих, а как эта Самость выросла в ныне существующую для нас данность. С точки зрения которой мы смотрим на мир.

----------


## Альфред

> Так вот, знаете какая их точка зрения на этот вопрос? А она такая: обычный нормальный человек завязывает себе шнурки чтобы с ног кроссовки не спали, когда идет на улицу. А знаете какая у них на это точка зрения? Они созерцают как происходит завязывание шнурков! Без шуток, это так. Или если кто-то, вот я выше, просто иду обедать. Как всякий нормальный человек. Я иду обедать. Что тут не ясного? Нееет, они-то думают совсем не так. Знаете как они думают? Они думают: происходит созерцания похода обедать! И это тоже без преувеличения. И того кто идет обедать в третьем лице, или кто шнурки завязывает - они отрицают!


Если вернуться к тому куда их всё это привело. Неверное истолкование буддийской философии. Они даже не так как выше описываю думают, а еще круче. Они созерцают *возникновение* процесса завязывания шнурков! Понимаете? Как можно было так залезть в такое заблуждение? Вот, к примеру, я решил пойти погулять. И завязываю шнурки на кроссовках. А они созерцают возникновение начала процесса завязывания шнурков их руками, которые они не считают своими, потому что "Я нету". И потом его прекращение, этого процесса, когда шнурки были завязаны. А Я нету, как они говорят. И все это, как они утверждают, происходит по взаимозависимому возникновению! Без Я. Что это не просто Я решил пойти пройтись по улице и с этой целью одеваю кроссовки и завязываю на них шнурки, нет. Как они говорят. А это все происходит по ... как они пишут выше, цитирую: "зависимому от различных вещей самоподдерживающему процессу возникновения телесных и умственных феноменов". И никакого Я в этом нет! 

А как правильно? А правильно, вот выше привожу пример с обедом. Возникает чувство голода. Это что? Потребность, мотив, которые побуждают на поступок и должны быть удовлетворены. Этот мотив действительно может созерцаться как не-Я, может исследоваться как не-Я. Но дальше просто следует МОЙ выбор. А что делать с этим мотивом. Надо ли вот прямо сейчас пойти поесть или отложить на потом. И вот это волевое усилие и есть та самая САМОСТЬ о которой пишу выше. Корень её, корень обычного Я. Личные решения, личные поступки. И эту самость Будда и предлагает проанализировать. Что пока что никто так и не начал делать, увы. 

Как же поступают они? А так же как в случае с завязыванием шнурков. С их точки зрения, когда возникает голод   то действительно можно созерцать его возникновение, это совершенно правильно. Но дальше они продолжают созерцать возникновение похода пообедать. Отрицая того, кто идет обедать, кто обедает, кто ощущает чувство насыщения. ...

Так вот, уважаемые бхиккхаве и бхиккхуни (монахи и монашенки) или просто изучающие буддизм: просто так отрицать этого обедающего НЕЛЬЗЯ. Не получится. Нельзя отрицать без глубокого анализа причины почему вообще Я ХОЧУ. Надо учиться. 

Потому и спрашиваю в самом начале этой темы: "можете ли вы не иметь своё Я?". Ответ: НЕТ . Это невозможно просто так. И когда этот ответ станет очевидным - тогда будем анализировать, а что это такое, это самое Я, и чем оно не является.

----------


## КонстантинХ

*sergey*, верно мыслю? в правильном направлении?

Т.е. избавление от гнева (контроль) не возникнет само собой, автоматически, нужно "потрудиться", приложить усилия. 
Также дхъяна не возникнет само собой, автоматически, нужно "очень потрудиться", приложить усилия. 
Также решение задачи по физике не возникнет само собой, автоматически. 

Отпуская и забывая свое "Я", остается процесс усилий и т.д., которому отдаешься без остатка.

Отслеживая эти процессы, появляется понимание, как появляется и исчезает контроль, дхъяна, решение задачи по физике, в соответствии с какими условиями и причинами. 
Но это не значит, что надо сидеть и ждать пока они не возникнут сами по себе. Не возникнут.

----------


## Павел Б

> Если вернуться к тому куда их всё это привело. Неверное истолкование буддийской философии.
> 
> Так вот, Надо учиться. 
> 
> Потому и спрашиваю в самом начале этой темы: "можете ли вы не иметь своё Я?". Ответ: НЕТ . Это невозможно просто так. И когда этот ответ станет очевидным - тогда будем анализировать, а что это такое, это самое Я, и чем оно не является.


Очень не люблю, когда по делу и не по делу вспоминают товарища Билла из деревни Окхэм. (По старинной русской традиции деловой переписки - поп Биллище из Окхэма  :Smilie: )

Но дело приобретает такой оборот, что самое время спросить Альфреда:

- Неужели вы никак не можете не "плодить" сущности?

- Неужели вы никак не можете избежать страха аннигиляции своего горячо любимого "Я"?

- Может быть, вам следует поместить своё сознание в атманические мировоззрения? И действовать в них, согласно их догматическим правилам?

- Может быть, вы наконец прекратите "реформировать" Буддизм и перестанете, наконец вносить *раскол в Сангху*?

(Надеюсь, вам не нужно пояснять, почему я выделил слова "*раскол Сангхи*?  :Cool: )

----------


## sergey

> *sergey*, верно мыслю? в правильном направлении?
> 
> Т.е. избавление от гнева (контроль) не возникнет само собой, автоматически, нужно "потрудиться", приложить усилия. 
> Также дхъяна не возникнет само собой, автоматически, нужно "очень потрудиться", приложить усилия. 
> Также решение задачи по физике не возникнет само собой, автоматически. 
> 
> Отпуская и забывая свое "Я", остается процесс усилий и т.д., которому отдаешься без остатка.
> 
> Отслеживая эти процессы, условный "практикующий" понимает, как появляется и исчезает контроль, дхъяна, решение задачи по физике, в соответствии с какими условиями и причинами. 
> Но это не значит, что надо сидеть и ждать пока они не возникнут сами по себе. Не возникнут.


Я думаю, что в правильном. Хотя, судя например по сказанному в этой сутте, бывает, что какие-то факторы вытекают естественно из предыдущих, так что даже усилия не нужно прикладывать. https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm
Но я думаю, что это как бы разные стороны, потому что вообще в учении говорится о пяти качествах (способностях, индрия), среди которых есть усердие. Вот, например: https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

КонстантинХ (24.07.2022)

----------


## Альфред

> Неужели вы никак не можете избежать страха аннигиляции своего горячо любимого "Я"?


А что вы под этим подразумеваете? Отрицание чего, в очередной раз? 
И существо боится только одного. Всегда и при всех случаях: СТРАДАНИЯ. Потому, если вы верите в аннихиляцию в нихиль, то есть в уход в ничто - вам и бояться-то в общем нечего. Если не будет ничего, то и страдания тоже не будет. Абсолютное ничто это отсутствие всего. В том числе и МЕНЯ, который это представляет сейчас. 

Но если вы не убьете в себе свою истинную природу своим упорствующим заблуждением, она вам подскажет всегда. В любой момент. Что то о чем вы думали что это конец, это не конец, потому что его нет.

----------


## Альфред

> Может быть, вы наконец прекратите "реформировать" Буддизм и перестанете, наконец вносить *раскол в Сангху*?
> 
> (Надеюсь, вам не нужно пояснять, почему я выделил слова "*раскол Сангхи*? )


А у нас тут Сангха? Что-то не заметил что меня куда-то приняли. Или я с внешней стороны раскалываю вашу Сангху? Вы в своей Сангхе уже прошли успешно предварительную Упосатху и уже придерживаетесь правил Патимоккхи?

----------


## sergey

*КонстантинХ*,
так сложилось, что на этом форуме, да и на других, в последние годы редко писали, да и заходили возможно не так часто, люди, которые давно знакомы с учением, которые практикуют, хорошо ли плохо ли, в той или иной традиции. Раньше тут больше народа заходило, в том числе тхеравадинов. Сейчас, насколько я с этим знаком, кто-то просто в интернете меньше общается о буддизме, есть группы в социальных сетях, где кто-то общается, группы в телеграме. Было бы неплохо, если бы кто-то из последователей тхеравады со знаниями учения и с опытом применения его тоже мог ответить вам. Но в последнее время такое нечасто бывало, вот Ассаджи правда писал. Мне не очень хочется выступать сейчас в качестве авторитета ) , я ответил в меру своих знаний и своего понимания учения.

----------

КонстантинХ (24.07.2022)

----------


## Альфред

> Отпуская и забывая свое "Я", остается процесс усилий и т.д., которому отдаешься без остатка.


Извините что вмешиваюсь. Но усилиям нельзя отдаваться. Можно отдавать все силы усилиям совершая их или осуществляя их. Но усилия, то что мы совершаем. А не то, что с внешней стороны совершается по внешней причине. И забирает у нас что-то. И потому этому можно отдаваться. Смотрите выше сутту вашего Ассаджи про инициативу.

----------


## Павел Б

> А у нас тут Сангха? Что-то не заметил что меня куда-то приняли. Или я с внешней стороны раскалываю вашу Сангху? 
> 
> Вы в своей Сангхе уже прошли успешно предварительную Упосатху и уже придерживаетесь правил Патимоккхи?


"Так вот, уважаемые бхиккхаве и бхиккхуни (монахи и монашенки) или просто изучающие буддизм: просто так отрицать этого обедающего НЕЛЬЗЯ. Не получится. Нельзя отрицать без глубокого анализа причины почему вообще Я ХОЧУ. Надо учиться."

Это вы - заявляете, что монахам и монахиням НЕЛЬЗЯ отрицать Атмана.
Это вы - заставляете монахов и монахинь "учиться" признавать Атмана.

А в меня вы никаким способом не сможете внести раскол.  :Wink: 
Несмотря на наличие или отсутствие у меня монашеского посвящения.  :Wink:

----------


## Альфред

> Я думаю, что в правильном. Хотя, судя например по сказанному в этой сутте, бывает, что какие-то факторы вытекают естественно из предыдущих, так что даже усилия не нужно прикладывать. https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm
> Но я думаю, что это как бы разные стороны, потому что вообще в учении говорится о пяти качествах (способностях, индрия), среди которых есть усердие. Вот, например: https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm


Асанкхата это как раз и есть прекращение усилий. И вообще любой активности. Третья благородная истина о прекращении страданий. Путем угасания всех санкхар. Можете ли вы это даже просто себе представить? С какой стороны на это посмотреть?

"Вайя дхамма санкхара
Апамадена сампадетха'

Последние слова Будды перед уходом из физического тела. Последнее наставление монахам

----------


## Альфред

Павел, оставьте монахов в покое. Это не ваш путь. Потому и не ваше дело. И я говорю там просто про обычного человека, который идет пообедать. Атманы не обедают

----------


## sergey

> Асанкхата это как раз и есть прекращение усилий. И вообще любой активности. Третья благородная истина о прекращении страданий. Путем угасания всех санкхар. Можете ли вы это даже просто себе представить? С какой стороны на это посмотреть?
> 
> "Вайя дхамма санкхара
> Апамадена сампадетха'
> 
> Последние слова Будды перед уходом из физического тела. Последнее наставление монахам


Да, вы правы, о ниббане так говорится, что это успокоение санкхар. Но путь к ниббане подразумевает усилия (самма вайяма) и усердие. Об этом например говорит досточт. Ананда в сутте: https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm



> ...
> Таков, брахман, путь, таков метод для оставления этого желания».
> «Если оно так, Мастер Ананда, то ситуация бесконечна, а не конечна. Не может произойти так, чтобы кто-либо отбросил желание посредством самого желания».
> «Что же, брахман, я задам тебе вопрос по этой теме. Отвечай так, как сочтёшь нужным. Как ты думаешь, брахман, было ли у тебя раньше желание: «Я отправлюсь в парк», а после того, как ты добрался до парка, это самое желание исчезло?»
> «Да, почтенный».
> «Прилагал ли ты раньше усердие, думая: «Я отправлюсь в парк», а после того, как ты добрался до парка, это самое усердие исчезло?»
> «Да, почтенный».
> «Настраивал ли ты раньше свой ум: «Я отправлюсь в парк», а после того, как ты добрался до парка, эта самая [настройка] ума исчезла?»
> «Да, почтенный».
> ...

----------


## Павел Б

> Павел, оставьте монахов в покое. Это не ваш путь. Потому и не ваше дело. И я говорю там просто про обычного человека, который идет пообедать. Атманы не обедают


Альфред, оставьте монахов и монахинь в покое.

----------


## Альфред

> Да, вы правы, о ниббане так говорится, что это успокоение санкхар. Но путь к ниббане подразумевает усилия (самма вайяма) и усердие. Об этом например говорит досточт. Ананда в сутте: https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm


Сам восьмеричный благородный путь, это четвёртая истина. Санкхата дхамма. Одна из ступеней, правильные усилия. 

Санкхата если перевести буквально будет, "то что было порождено санкхарами". Прошедшее время от "санкхароти". Асанкхата соответственно, это отсутствие порожденного санкхарами.

Но, что такое сами санкхары. Корень всей активности и всей патичча самуппады. Это вопрос.

----------


## Павел Б

> Но, что такое сами санкхары. Корень всей активности и всей патичча самуппады. Это вопрос.


Вот только что - корнем "патичча самуппада" было - "авиджа".

А сегодня бах - и корнем стало "санкхара"...

А что завтра станет корнем? "Намарупа"? "Упадана"?

Вот это - действительно вопрос!

----------


## КонстантинХ

> *КонстантинХ*,
> так сложилось, что на этом форуме, да и на других, в последние годы редко писали, да и заходили возможно не так часто, люди, которые давно знакомы с учением, которые практикуют, хорошо ли плохо ли, в той или иной традиции. Раньше тут больше народа заходило, в том числе тхеравадинов. Сейчас, насколько я с этим знаком, кто-то просто в интернете меньше общается о буддизме, есть группы в социальных сетях, где кто-то общается, группы в телеграме. Было бы неплохо, если бы кто-то из последователей тхеравады со знаниями учения и с опытом применения его тоже мог ответить вам. Но в последнее время такое нечасто бывало, вот Ассаджи правда писал. Мне не очень хочется выступать сейчас в качестве авторитета ) , я ответил в меру своих знаний и своего понимания учения.


ОК! Да нет, все равно ваши ответы очень полезны, очень много проясняют, большое спасибо. 

Я просто выражусь еще проще: в процессе изучения доктрины анатты возникает ощущение, что, раз нет самосущего "Я", то нет контроля, нет усилий, нет осознанности. Что есть только меняющиеся феномены, на которые мы можем только смотреть и не влиять.
Пришла в голову мысль о нанесении вреда - значит так и надо, действуем. Пришла мысль о похоти - действуем. И т.д. Ум думает все сам, без нашего участия. То есть куда занесет обусловленность, туда и занесет. И это и есть конечная цель учения - спонтанность. 
Я правильно понимаю, что это понимание в корне неправильное?

----------


## Альфред

> Да, вы правы, о ниббане так говорится, что это успокоение санкхар. Но путь к ниббане подразумевает усилия (самма вайяма) и усердие. Об этом например говорит досточт. Ананда в сутте: https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm


оттуда: 




> «Точно также, брахман, и в случае с монахом, который арахант, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены,


в оригинале: "Evameva kho, brāhmaṇa, yo so bhikkhu arahaṃ khīṇ*āsavo* vusitavā"
https://legacy.suttacentral.net/pi/sn51.15 

Много раз говорил раньше, что "асава", это "потоки", и только потом уже "пятна" или "загрязнения":
*āsava* https://dictionary.sutta.org/browse/ā/āsava/

Вот без таких уточнений вообще нельзя понять правильно, что освобожденный прекращает. Что через него такое "течет", что он должен прекратить, для того чтоб достичь освобождения. В "Ниббедхика сутте" упоминаются эти потоки, которые приносят существо в те сферы, где оно переживает карму, созданную ранее. В "сабба асава сутте" (МН2) тоже они упоминается. Как и в десятках других сутт. 

По крайней мере, можно сказать, что есть три основных психических "потока": 
1. кама асава (поток чувственных желаний или желание чувственно наслаждаться) 2. бхава асава (поток самосохранения или желания вообще жить, существовать) 3. авиджа асава (просто бессознательный поток психической жизни вообще, который не распознается никак, но просто течет через сознание. фоновые обрывки мыслей, эмоций и чувств). Вот это всё, чтоб стать архатом надо прекратить. 

Но так как вы просто не признаете свою САМОСТЬ как предмет для изучения, то все эти разговоры не имеют смысла. Признайте сначала то, о чем пишу сегодня выше - свою САМОСТЬ или Эгоизм, как предмет для изучения этого с буддийской точки зрения. И только тогда можно будет серьёзно приступить к обсуждению этих всех вещей. И осмыслению их вам самим. Пока что, вы отрицаете Я, но при этом охраняете свою САМОСТЬ от таких аналитических исследований. И все эти разговоры не имеют смысла.

----------


## Альфред

Вы опасаетесь попасть в зависимость к кому-то? Открыв свои Я, свои САМОСТИ непонятно кому? Совершенно правильное опасение. Сколько сошло с ума, потеряло свой собственный волевой контроль над самим собой или просто попало в нехорошие ситуации от такой доверчивости. Что можно посоветовать? Ищите учителей, которым можно доверять в этом смысле. И которые знают больше чем вы сами. Какой-то полоумный тибетский или ланкийский дедушка точно такой же как и наши, по уровню истинных знаний. А экзотический вид и несколько непонятных слов вдохновляет только на первые пять минут общения.

----------


## Альфред

> Вот только что - корнем "патичча самуппада" было - "авиджа".
> 
> А сегодня бах - и корнем стало "санкхара"...
> 
> А что завтра станет корнем? "Намарупа"? "Упадана"?
> 
> Вот это - действительно вопрос!


Зачем оно вам надо? Какая вам разница. 

Что такое санкхара, поинтересуйтесь. А невежество просто так, без его выявления в чем-то, это просто общее бесконечное и беспредельное Бессознательное. Но вот когда появляется страдание, то вместе с невежеством это активирует всю цепь. Сначала пассивная воля начинает просыпаться. И это санкхары. Но страдание и невежество никуда не деваются и потому ниданы выявляются одна за другой. Вплоть до нашего нынешнего состояния существования.   

И не надо меня спрашивать, что было до начала патичча самуппады и что будет после её прекращения. Такие вопросы Будда обсуждал с ближайшими учениками-архатами.

----------


## Павел Б

> Зачем оно вам надо? Какая вам разница. 
> 
> Что такое санкхара...
> 
> А невежество просто так...
> 
> Но вот когда появляется страдание, то вместе с невежеством это активирует всю цепь...
> ----------------------
> И не надо меня спрашивать, что было до начала патичча самуппады и что будет после её прекращения. Такие вопросы Будда обсуждал с ближайшими учениками-архатами.


Затем, чтобы ещё раз заострить внимание читателей на вашем жонглировании.
Мне без разницы, какими способами вы лепите вашего Франкенштейна.

Санкхара - вторая часть зависимого возникновения. Вторая.

Ну да, ну да. Просто так...

О! Новое слово в художественной лепке!
Неактивные части зависимого возникновения(и страдание), возникают и существуют в неактивном состоянии. Но через некое время, по щучьему велению, не иначе - вдруг чудесным способом *активируются!* И уже существуют в активном состоянии до скончания махакальпы. 
И только святой Альфред со своим господом Атманом - может поведать, как деактивировать цепь! :Kiss: 
------------------

Намек понял. :Wink: 

Вы желаете обсуждать такие вопросы с ближайшими учениками-архатами.  :Cool:

----------


## Альфред

> Затем, чтобы ещё раз заострить внимание читателей на вашем жонглировании.
> Мне без разницы, какими способами вы лепите вашего Франкенштейна.


Этот "Франкенштейн" знаете что или, если точнее, кто? Попробуйте догадаться. А это и есть ваша САМОСТЬ. Именно вы нынешний с точки зрения Будды. Который описывает как ваше и любое другое Я выявляются из беспредельного Бессознательного к осознанной жизни. Эти 12 нидан или Патичча Самуппада, это просто описание возникновения Я и окружающего мира для Я. Если вы считаете себя "Франкенштейном", ну это ваше дело. И это ваше такое отношение к учению Будды.

----------


## Павел Б

> Этот "Франкенштейн" знаете что или, если точнее, кто? Попробуйте догадаться. А это и есть ваша САМОСТЬ. Именно вы нынешний с точки зрения Будды. Который описывает как ваше и любое другое Я выявляются из беспредельного Бессознательного к осознанной жизни. Эти 12 нидан или Патичча Самуппада, это просто описание возникновения Я и окружающего мира для Я. Если вы считаете себя "Франкенштейном", ну это ваше дело. И это ваше такое отношение к учению Будды.


Слабо. Очень слабо.

Я называю "Франкенштейном" вашу оригинальную конструкцию - ваш атманический буддизм/ буддийский атманизм - в зависимости от состояния вашей фантасмагории в конкретный момент.

Патичча самуппада, или двенадцатичленное возникновение - это описание, да. Но это описание реальных процессов, реально происходящих в любой произвольный момент времени.

Есть небольшая проблемка с "рождением" и "смертью" в любой произвольный момент времени, но эта небольшая проблемка меня не беспокоит.

----------


## Альфред

> Я называю "Франкенштейном" вашу оригинальную конструкцию - ваш атманический буддизм/ буддийский атманизм - в зависимости от состояния вашей фантасмагории в конкретный момент.


"Оригинальность" моей конструкции, это просто ваше незнание о чем идет речь. И поэтому для вас это выглядит оригинальным. Потому, лучше почитайте первоисточники, чтоб не продолжать это всё узнавать в первую очередь от меня. 




> Патичча самуппада, или двенадцатичленное возникновение - это описание, да. Но это описание реальных процессов, реально происходящих в любой произвольный момент времени.


И что? Описание каких процессов? Можно ли думать об этом "зависимом возникновении" как о поезде с 12-ю вагонами, который проносится мимо вас? А вы, не сидящий в этом поезде, как внешний наблюдатель смотрите на него со стороны? Нет. Это не правильное представление. Тем не менее, именно так все на это и смотрят. Но это не верно. Так не понять основную идею Будды об этих 12-ти ниданах.

----------


## Альфред

И я очень сочувствую всем вам, лишенным правильного перевода того, о чем говорит Будда, когда говорит о патичча самуппада или об этих 12-ти ниданах. Могу помочь, если вы сами этого хотите. Но не должен хотеть этого для вас больше, чем вы сами для себя этого хотите. Можно просто обратиться к логике и посмотреть на тот перевод, что уже есть. Там говорится о сознании, о чувствах, о жажде, существовании, рождении, смерти. Это что? Разве это можно рассматривать как внешний пейзаж? Нет. Тут речь идет о субъективных процессах, а не о внешних. Значит, раз речь идет о внутреннем мире, это и следует так рассматривать - как описание внутреннего психического мира человека. Как он возникает, растет, развивается и как он связан с внешним миром, миром внешних явлений.

----------


## Альфред

тут, в аннотации к разделу, говорится о том, что такое Патичча Самуппада: https://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Ca...amyutta-12.htm

это одна из первых сутт в начале, описывающая то, о чем идет речь:
https://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Ca...a-sutta-sv.htm

но повторяю, речь идет о формировании наших обычных вот нынешних и привычных Я, и то как они связаны с внешним миром. И в дальнейшем Будда объясняет, что такое освобождение от обычного Я. От этих причин, по которым вечно продолжаются рождения и смерти в колесе Сансары. Но повторяю: 12-ть нидан, это описание того как развивается наша САМОСТЬ и как она связана с внешним миром. Как развивается то Я, которое мы считаем просто так самим собой. Без всяких доказательств, а как основу для всего остального. Будда предлагает это проанализировать.

----------


## КонстантинХ

> ОК! Да нет, все равно ваши ответы очень полезны, очень много проясняют, большое спасибо. 
> 
> Я просто выражусь еще проще: в процессе изучения доктрины анатты возникает ощущение, что, раз нет самосущего "Я", то нет контроля, нет усилий, нет осознанности. Что есть только меняющиеся феномены, на которые мы можем только смотреть и не влиять.
> Пришла в голову мысль о нанесении вреда - значит так и надо, действуем. Пришла мысль о похоти - действуем. И т.д. Ум думает все сам, без нашего участия. То есть куда занесет обусловленность, туда и занесет. И это и есть конечная цель учения - спонтанность. 
> Я правильно понимаю, что это понимание в корне неправильное?


Как думаете, ув. *Sergey*, *Ассанжи*?

----------


## Павел Б

> И что? Описание каких процессов? Можно ли думать об этом "зависимом возникновении" как о поезде с 12-ю вагонами, который проносится мимо вас? А вы, не сидящий в этом поезде, как внешний наблюдатель смотрите на него со стороны? Нет. Это не правильное представление. Тем не менее, именно так все на это и смотрят. Но это не верно. Так не понять основную идею Будды об этих 12-ти ниданах.


Именно так.
Можно смотреть на вагоны изнутри, можно смотреть на вагоны снаружи.
Можно смотреть на чужие вагоны.

----------


## Павел Б

> Там говорится о сознании, о чувствах, о жажде, существовании, рождении, смерти. Это что? Разве это можно рассматривать как внешний пейзаж? Нет. Тут речь идет о субъективных процессах, а не о внешних. Значит, раз речь идет о внутреннем мире, это и следует так рассматривать - как описание внутреннего психического мира человека. Как он возникает, растет, развивается и как он связан с внешним миром, миром внешних явлений.


Конечно это именно рассматривать и именно как внешний пейзаж.
Нету никакого отдельного единого неделимого самостного внутреннего мира.
Есть конкретная глубина заблуждения конкретного исследователя.
Ваша глубина не такая как моя.

----------


## sergey

> ...в процессе изучения доктрины анатты возникает ощущение, что...
> ...
> Пришла в голову мысль о нанесении вреда - значит так и надо, действуем. Пришла мысль о похоти - действуем. И т.д.
> ...
> Я правильно понимаю, что это понимание в корне неправильное?


КонстантинХ, да, неправильное.
Например, вот две сутты. "Сутта о двух типах мыслей" (или "о двух видах помыслов")
https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn.019.kual.html


И сутта об успокоении мыслей.
Перевод на русский Дм. Ивахненко: https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn20.htm
Перевод на русский SV: https://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Ca...a-sutta-sv.htm

И вот разъяснение фактора истинных усилий восьмеричного благородного пути:



> 6) И что такое, монахи, правильное усилие? Вот, монахи, монах порождает желание к не-возникновению невозникших плохих, неблагих состояний [ума]. Он прилагает усилие, порождает усердие, направляет на это ум, старается. Он порождает желание к отбрасыванию возникших плохих, неблагих состояний. Он прилагает усилие, порождает усердие, направляет на это ум, старается. Он порождает желание к возникновению невозникших благих состояний. Он прилагает усилие, порождает усердие, направляет на это ум, старается. Он порождает желание к поддержанию возникших благих состояний, к их не-угасанию, увеличению, разрастанию, осуществлению посредством развития. Он прилагает усилие, порождает усердие, направляет на это ум, старается. Это называется правильным усилием.
> (перевод SV)


https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm

Или вот, например, ещё сутта "о всех влечениях" (Саббасава сутта). Из неё:



> Монахи, есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью постижения. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью обуздания. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью использования. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью выдержки. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью избегания. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью изгнания. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью развития.
> (перевод Дм. Ивахненко)


https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm

Одна из кратких формулировок учения Будды:



> Неделание зла, достижение добра, очищение своего ума — вот учение просветленных. (Дхп. 183)
> (перевод В. Топорова)

----------

КонстантинХ (25.07.2022), Павел Б (25.07.2022)

----------


## Альфред

> Конечно это именно рассматривать и именно как внешний пейзаж.
> Нету никакого отдельного единого неделимого самостного внутреннего мира.
> Есть конкретная глубина заблуждения конкретного исследователя.
> Ваша глубина не такая как моя.


Скажите, уважаемый Павел Б, _можете_ ли вы отрицать самого себя? При этом оставаясь честным с самим собой и со всеми нами? Ответьте на этот вопрос, раз вы с такой заинтересованной и искренней упорностью отрицаете утверждения других

----------


## Павел Б

> Скажите, уважаемый Павел Б, _можете_ ли вы отрицать самого себя? При этом оставаясь честным с самим собой и со всеми нами? Ответьте на этот вопрос, раз вы с такой заинтересованной и искренней упорностью отрицаете утверждения других


Отрицать? 
Это как?

Я могу наблюдать. Я могу контролировать некоторые процессы. Я могу управлять некоторыми процессами.

Если у меня болит зуб - это болит зуб. Это не я болю. Я наблюдаю, в какой-то мере контролирую, в какой-то мере управляю.
Можно с одинаковой честностью говорить, что это моя боль и что это не моя боль.

Сомневаюсь, что вы наблюдали такое состояние, но всё же напомню - в банальнейшем состоянии деперсонализации эта одинаковая честность проявляется особенно отчётливо.

----------


## Альфред

> Скажите, уважаемый Павел Б, _можете_ ли вы отрицать самого себя?





> Отрицать? 
> Это как?


Раз вы даже не понимаете о чем идет речь, то не можете. Тогда объясните вот тут другим, находящимся с вами рядом то, что я сейчас объясню вам. А то они уверяют себя и остальных, что они по умолчанию, то есть само собой могут отрицать самих себя. Говорить, что "их нет", что "у них нет Я" ... Мало того, мне вот Топпер говорил как-то, что если я верю в личное Я, то ему со мной говорить не о чем (!) ...

Так вот. Отрицать самого себя, это значит отрицать свои собственные интересы. Интересы своей САМОСТИ и Эгоизма. Сдерживать свое "Я ХОЧУ". Отказываться от своего требования чтобы с вами соглашались, чтоб вам угождали, чтоб вас слушали, чтоб вам оказывали знаки внимания и почитания. Будда говорил, что похвала для человека, это как рыболовецкий крючок для рыбы. И если рыба может быть поймана искусным рыбаком на крючок, то и человек может точно так же быть пойманным на крючок лести, похвалы и почитания. И это прервет его путь к освобождению надолго, а может и навсегда. 

На чем основан Эгоизм и Самость в своих глубинных корнях? На той же жажде психических переживаний приятного и привязанности к получению удовлетворения от этих переживаний. Когда-то в прошлом человек был почитаем, был уважаем, был ценим и принимал всё это как должное. Ему это понравилось и он это запомнил. Но вот что-то поменялось, возможно то, чем он занимался, вышло из моды и перестало цениться, или еще что-то произошло. Был королем, но его свергли с престола. Но жажда в нем к таким переживаниям осталась. И внутреннее требование почитать его, уважать его и ценить не дает ему покоя, если вокруг него нет этого всего. Это и есть Самость и Эгоизм. Их основа. Ощущение себя значимым несмотря ни на что и требование чтоб и все вокруг вас таким тоже считали.   

Вот я и спрашиваю, можете ли вы отрицать это всё или нет? Это желание "Я ХОЧУ". Я хочу быть значимым, чтоб меня уважали, почитали, боялись и трепетали предо мной. 

Если идти дальше тропой такого рода рассуждений, то возникает вопрос: а чем питается эта Самость и Эгоизм.

----------


## Альфред

Будда говорит о четырех видах упаданы или привязанности к удовлетворению жажды.  

1. кама упадана - привязанность к удовлетворению чувственных переживаний 
2. Диттхи упадана - привязанность к удовлетворению мысленных воззрений.
3. Силлабатхи упадана - привязанность к удовлетворению всяких ритуалов и церемоний.
4. Аттавада упадана ... я это перевожу как привязанность к удовлетворению голоса Самости. 

Несколько слов объяснения. Кама, чувственное желание полового удовлетворения. Получение этого удовлетворения прекращает страдание жажды. Привязанность к такому облегчению, к такому удовольствию и есть кама упадана. Но если упаданы нет, то жажда без её прекращения путем удовлетворения - это страдание. ... это просто чтоб было понятно о чем идет речь. 

Дальше "диттхи упадана" - привязанность к удовлетворению умственных воззрений. все мы о чем-то думаем, приходим к каким-то выводам и хотим чтоб нас выслушали. И признали эти мысли, эти воззрения значимыми. Как и их творца-хозяина. То есть МЕНЯ. Когда у нас есть возможность высказаться или написать книгу или еще как-то выразить свои умственные воззрения и они будут приняты и оценены положительно - это и есть диттхи упадана. Удовлетворение умственных воззрений путем признания их другими и привязанность к переживаниям этого признания. ... Просто если кто-то во дворе выскажет мнение о чем-то и с ним согласятся - это уже "диттхи упадана". Но если тебя никто не слушает, или презрительно относится к тому что человек говорит, или просто нет возможности выразить свои мысли - это страдание.

Таким образом ощущение танхи-жажды без её удовлетворения-упаданы - это и есть СТРАДАНИЕ. ... Человек хочет пить - это страдание от жажды. Когда он пьет воду - это утоление жажды или упадана. То есть, жажда без её утоления это страдание.

----------


## Павел Б

> Раз вы даже не понимаете о чем идет речь, то не можете. Тогда объясните вот тут другим, находящимся с вами рядом то, что я сейчас объясню вам. А то они уверяют себя и остальных, что они по умолчанию, то есть само собой могут отрицать самих себя. Говорить, что "их нет", что "у них нет Я" ... Мало того, мне вот Топпер говорил как-то, что если я верю в личное Я, то ему со мной говорить не о чем (!) ...
> 
> Так вот. Отрицать самого себя, это значит отрицать свои собственные интересы. Интересы своей САМОСТИ и Эгоизма. Сдерживать свое "Я ХОЧУ". Отказываться от своего требования чтобы с вами соглашались, чтоб вам угождали, чтоб вас слушали, чтоб вам оказывали знаки внимания и почитания. 
> -----------------
> На чем основан Эгоизм и Самость в своих глубинных корнях? На той же жажде психических переживаний приятного и привязанности к получению удовлетворения от этих переживаний. Когда-то в прошлом человек был почитаем, был уважаем, был ценим и принимал всё это как должное. Ему это понравилось и он это запомнил. Но вот что-то поменялось, возможно то, чем он занимался, вышло из моды и перестало цениться, или еще что-то произошло. Был королем, но его свергли с престола. Но жажда в нем к таким переживаниям осталась. И внутреннее требование почитать его, уважать его и ценить не дает ему покоя, если вокруг него нет этого всего. Это и есть Самость и Эгоизм. Их основа. Ощущение себя значимым несмотря ни на что и требование чтоб и все вокруг вас таким тоже считали.   
> Это желание "Я ХОЧУ". Я хочу быть значимым, чтоб меня уважали, почитали, боялись и трепетали предо мной. 
> ----------------------


У вас избирательная память.
Я уже говорил вам про безусловный альтруизм и приводил один пример такого безусловного альтруизма. В виде массового безусловного альтруизма строителей коммунистического общества.

Я-то, как раз и есть пользователь коммунистического сознания. 
В природе встречаются и иные формы безусловного альтруистического сознания. И есть достаточное количество людей с безусловным альтруистических сознанием.

Я прекрасно умею наблюдать своё "ХОЧУ". Я относительно успешно контролирую своё "ХОЧУ". Я иногда могу управлять своим "ХОЧУ".  :Kiss: 
------------------
А вот этот абзац - прямой краткий катехизис для Атариона!  :Wink: 
------------------
П.С.
Очень грустно, что в вашем организме нет органов для понимания таких простых вещей, как безусловный индивидуальный и групповой альтруизм...

----------


## Альфред

> Если у меня болит зуб - это болит зуб. Это не я болю. Я наблюдаю, в какой-то мере контролирую, в какой-то мере управляю.
> Можно с одинаковой честностью говорить, что это моя боль и что это не моя боль.


Даже на таком уровне, если вы понимаете, что и у других есть зубы и они тоже могут болеть и что это надо понять и посочувствовать - это в какой-то мере отказ только от самого себя. А значит и какое-то отрицание Самости. Но есть те, кто сознательно зная, как может быть больно другим из своего опыта делают другим еще больнее. И получают от этого даже некое удовольствие.

----------


## Альфред

Значит что? Я,Я,Я ... только Я и мои мысли, мои интересы, мои желания - только это значимо. И только вокруг этого должен крутиться мир. А вы все - это вторично, вы не правы, вы не можете быть правы потому что, а кто вы вообще такие? вы не можете знать что-то лучше чем Я изначально, потому и слушать вас не надо. А надо слушать только МЕНЯ, потому что Я,Я,Я ... Это САМОСТЬ.

----------


## Павел Б

> Значит что? Я,Я,Я ... только Я и мои мысли, мои интересы, мои желания - только это значимо. И только вокруг этого должен крутиться мир. А вы все - это вторично, вы не правы, вы не можете быть правы потому что, а кто вы вообще такие? вы не можете знать что-то лучше чем Я изначально, потому и слушать вас не надо. А надо слушать только МЕНЯ, потому что Я,Я,Я ... Это САМОСТЬ.


Безусловный альтруизм есть.

----------


## Альфред

> Я прекрасно умею наблюдать своё "ХОЧУ". Я относительно успешно контролирую своё "ХОЧУ". Я иногда могу управлять своим "ХОЧУ".


И вот, если вы прочли то, что я написал выше и не согласились с этим вообще ни в чем* - это и подтверждает вашу САМОСТЬ. Априори (в данном случае не думая) отрицать чужие мнения. Зачем? Чтоб таким способом возвысить СВОЁ!
Или же просто оградить это своё Я от внешней корректировки. Отрицанием, вытеснением и всеми остальными видами психической защиты своего Я
--------------------
*или просто не согласились не читая.

----------


## Альфред

Что делать в таком случае? Выходы всегда такие: нужен либо авторитет чтоб с ним соглашались. Либо посредничество или протежирование другого авторитета. Или же искренняя заинтересованность в совместном обсуждении Учения. Когда для того чтоб это обсуждение велось, люди притормаживают свои Самости. Чтоб обменяться, послушать и высказаться. А потом все это обдумывать.

----------


## Альфред

> Безусловный альтруизм есть.


как правило, это вид психического расстройства. Может, я не прав. Но НЕВОЗМОЖНО жить только для других. Если нет в этом переживаний и понимания своей пользы или радости. А если это так, то это уже нельзя назвать "безусловным альтруизмом". Бесцельно нельзя ничего делать. А любая цель - это улучшение, в том числе и для себя.

----------


## Павел Б

> как правило, это вид психического расстройства. Может, я не прав. Но НЕВОЗМОЖНО жить только для других. Если нет в этом переживаний и понимания своей пользы или радости. А если это так, то это уже нельзя назвать "безусловным альтруизмом". Бесцельно нельзя ничего делать. А любая цель - это улучшение, в том числе и для себя.


Про "вид психического расстройства" пока промолчу.
------------------
А по поводу "НЕВОЗМОЖНО" - скажу так:
Невозможно жить, если дышать только кислородом.
Невозможно жить, если есть только хлеб.
Невозможно жить, если только бодрствовать.
Невозможно жить, если только молчать...
И далее - бесконечный список вре́менных преходящих-проходящих действий .
----------------
Честное слово - как будто разговариваю с австралийским бушменом, только что вышедшим из двухсотлетней комы. 

Бесцельно нельзя ничего делать???
Значение слова "любовь" вам неизвестно?

Я так понимаю, что вы неженаты и не воспитываете детей.

Только, пожалуйста, не теоретизируйте на тему любви, семьи и детей!
"Предлагаю обсуждать вкус ананаса с теми, кто его ел."(М.М. Маньевич-Жванецкий.)

----------


## Альфред

> Только, пожалуйста, не теоретизируйте на тему любви, семьи и детей!
> "Предлагаю обсуждать вкус ананаса с теми, кто его ел."(М.М. Маньевич-Жванецкий.)


Это будет то же самое как и ваши попытки теоретизировать буддизм

----------


## Евгений по

> Бесцельно нельзя ничего делать???
> Значение слова "любовь" вам неизвестно?


Что может выполняться бесцельно?Или Вы подразумевали неосознанно?
Ваше понимание слова "любовь" вписывается в биологическую эволюцию с ее половым отбором?

----------


## Павел Б

> Что может выполняться бесцельно?Или Вы подразумевали неосознанно?
> Ваше понимание слова "любовь" вписывается в биологическую эволюцию с ее половым отбором?


Бесцельно возможно выполнять множество дел.
От самого простого: " У самурая нет цели, есть только путь"
До самого сложного: " А не скажет - экая досада! Я об этом вовсе не тужу. Не захочет поминать - не надо. Все равно я вишню посажу."

Моё понимание биологической эволюции с её естественным и искусственным отбором, частью которых является половой отбор - вписывается в область применения "универсального принципа/фундамента действия", который я называю словом "любовь".

----------


## Яреб

Вот здесь достаточно исчерпывающе и подробно:
[Перевод] Не-Я и множество Я. Буддийское учение об Анатта (Тханиссаро Бхиккху)

----------

КонстантинХ (31.07.2022), Крымский (31.07.2022)

----------

